# Show your TouchPad Homescreen



## austinb324

*ICS screenshots start on page 71*

Here is mine. I am using launcher pro. It still needs alot of work but it is ok for now. Also, everyone is talking about all the different launchers, I cant seem to find any launcher in existence that has the responsiveness that launcher pro provides. I am a performance junkie so I am sacrificing some beautiful features for the responsiveness of launcher pro.

Edit: ADW Launcher EX is where it is at!


----------



## Nick8539

Here is mine.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## MathewSK81

Haven't added a whole lot to the homescreens yet
View attachment 4223


----------



## crump84

keeping my homescreen clean.. for now










Edit: LOL, just realized my date is wrong

Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


----------



## son

Homescreen:
View attachment 4224


Media:
View attachment 4226


----------



## betam4x

Here is mine

View attachment 4225


----------



## Morsure

Oups some trouble


----------



## Morsure

View attachment 4228


What's the f*cking blank zone around my widget... Do you have the same problem?

Thanks


----------



## crump84

Morsure said:


> View attachment 6093
> 
> 
> What's the f*cking blank zone around my widget... Do you have the same problem?
> 
> Thanks


Your using launcher pro right? Thats just resize the widget. Hit the back button and it should fix it

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lnfound

What is the calendar / TWiT schedule? I'd really like that one.

Also off topic but, does anyone know how to adjust the dock with the ADW Launcher that CM7 came with? I had it so when I swipe it expands to the full size list of shortcuts, but I managed to mess it up so now the shortcuts are justified and spread out. Anyway to reset this?


----------



## slumpey

Still updating


----------



## PainToad

Anyone else notice notification icons get stuck on alot of themes? eg Honeybread [Tablet Tweaked]


----------



## Revoked

son said:


> Homescreen:
> View attachment 6089
> 
> 
> Media:
> View attachment 6091


What are you using here? Looks good.


----------



## matthileo

Mine.

[sent from my touchpad]


----------



## anonymoose

View attachment 4245


----------



## skill1414




----------



## pinesal

skill1414 said:


>


:erm (1): :_con:

Is that a theme? Another device? Or do you have HC on your touchpad?


----------



## lmbebo

This is mine if this
View attachment 4247


----------



## anonymoose

Its a honeycomb theme for the cyanogen theme Chooser. https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mike.hc3dsb


----------



## skill1414

pinesal said:


> :erm (1): :_con:
> 
> Is that a theme? Another device? Or do you have HC on your touchpad?


Honeycomb-3d SB Theme


----------



## tedmundson

"Nick8539 said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Where did you get the widget with that Calendar view

Thanks


----------



## calculator

the galaxy in the background swirls and moves in an awesome fashion (vortex galaxy live wallpaper), combined with the minimalist theme for ADW.

I like it simple like this.


----------



## 2-loc

I downloaded and install the theme, but it makes my softbuttons and notification bar kinda small, is there any way to make it bigger?


----------



## bridaddy69

Here's mine...pretty boring. :grin:


----------



## tacoman

I'm so happy, I thought it would be fitting that I finally post to this thread since I have been lurking so long. I hope this works. Here's mine...
View attachment 4264


----------



## jcflman

Here's mine before it changes again. :android-smile:

Using an older version of Dolphin 'cause it feels smoother.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

tedmundson said:


> Where did you get the widget with that Calendar view
> Thanks


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.anod.calendar&hl=en


----------



## son

Revoked said:


> What are you using here? Looks good.


Thanks

- Honeycomb 3D SB Theme from Market
- self made Wallpaper
- Minimalistic Text
- SetCpu
- ubermusic
- Launcher Pro
- Desktop Virtualizer

This Theme is based on http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1005124 which I used on my old Tablet, also the Media Icons are from this theme.


----------



## mrandyp

View attachment 4270


love it. just wish wifi didn't drop connection constantly  such a bummer.


----------



## danisawesome

Nice and simple.


----------



## mayajw

Keeping it simple.

*Lunar theme


----------



## magicpaul

View attachment 4275


Still trying to find something I like.


----------



## phillyfisher

son said:


> Homescreen:
> View attachment 6089
> 
> 
> Media:
> View attachment 6091


How do you use that honeycomb theme?


----------



## zed85

magicpaul,
Whats that clock/weather widget you are using?


----------



## Joenathan




----------



## son

phillyfisher said:


> How do you use that honeycomb theme?


simply downloaded "Honeycomb 3D-SB" Theme in market and applied with the pre-installed app "Theme Chooser"


----------



## desiretouchpad

heres mine nice and simple
View attachment 4276


----------



## DeathGrind

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t132/necroflesh666/screenshot-1318681244354.png

Sent from my HP Touchpad


----------



## fullmaster

this looks *AWESOME*

it is a AOSP so i am thinking it might work... i dunno too scared to try

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1225514

what you guys think?


----------



## fullmaster

DeathGrind said:


> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t132/necroflesh666/screenshot-1318681244354.png
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad


wjere did you get that theme?? the statusbar on the bottom ius awesome, where is that from?
thx


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox

fullmaster said:


> this looks *AWESOME*
> 
> it is a AOSP so i am thinking it might work... i dunno too scared to try
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1225514
> 
> what you guys think?


Nope. That's for a galaxy 10.1 ... it's already running Honeycomb. That theme will bootloop your TP


----------



## mrjoe90

skill1414 said:


>


How can I make the recent apps to show up with thumbnails? mine still show up the same.


----------



## sandman

I just installed the honeycomb 3d sb theme and it looks great. The only thing i cant figure out is my folder lables have disappeared. How do I get them back? Also how do I take a screenshot for this thread?


----------



## fullmaster

what is a nice theme with a black status bar at the bottom, not blue etc


----------



## igotgame

Here is my home screen...simple and clean


----------



## son

sandman said:


> I just installed the honeycomb 3d sb theme and it looks great. The only thing i cant figure out is my folder lables have disappeared. How do I get them back? Also how do I take a screenshot for this thread?


Long press "Power" button and take a screenshot


----------



## phillyfisher

View attachment 4284


This is minze.


----------



## sandman

Here is mine. Nice and simple (just like me)


----------



## King003

phillyfisher said:


> View attachment 6161
> 
> 
> This is minze.


how'd you get your apps to get that close to eachother?


----------



## MathewSK81

King003 said:


> how'd you get your apps to get that close to eachother?


Probably changed the grid size in the launcher. Not sure if you can do it on ADW or not. I use Go Launcher and have my grid size set to 10x10 instead of the standard 4x4.


----------



## BR_Impulse

magicpaul said:


> View attachment 6146
> 
> 
> Still trying to find something I like.


Hi! What's the name of the bottom bar that you're using?


----------



## Borrax

Here is mine keeping it simple


----------



## ears1991

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## icy56

Here is mine


----------



## aptraum

"icy56 said:


> Here is mine


How do you get that running apps bar that you have on the left of your screen?

EDIT - Found It!


----------



## nsfw

Can you guys mention whats used in your theme? Its helpful for newbies to android who don't want to sift through the 1,000's of themes in the marketplace. thx!


----------



## phillyfisher

ADWex is your best bet I'd say. Paid for it once and have it on 5 devices.

May i offer recommend "light grid (pro)" as a great live wallpaper.


----------



## viper3two

Borrax said:


> Here is mine keeping it simple


I like that. I take it that is minimalistic text....where's you get the wallpaper? Thanks


----------



## Borrax

viper3two said:


> I like that. I take it that is minimalistic text....where's you get the wallpaper? Thanks


im using wp clock: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tomanyz.lockWatchLight&feature=search_result

Along with: http://hd.ipad-wallpapers.fr/view/vector_tree-1024x1024.html
For the background


----------



## burntcookie90

Haven't really done much...
Using Beautiful Widgets, Gtasks, and the calendar widget on the main screen.
Pulse news reader and android overclock on the second screen

View attachment 4316


Last one is a screenshot of thumbkeyboard and dolphin browser HD.


----------



## King003

aptraum said:


> How do you get that running apps bar that you have on the left of your screen?
> 
> EDIT - Found It!


What is it?


----------



## SirOcelot

Lol tapatalk pic fail










Sent from my CM7 Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimsDelt

Honeycomb-3D SB Theme (changes the softkeys too to look like Honeycomb)... Launcher Pro Plus with Facebook/Twitter Widgets, under those widgets is Tweetdeck so I can update to both at the same time. Main page has lots of circle launchers with transparent icons, I know where they are and it keeps my screen clean, I do the same thing on my phone. Hope you enjoy.

View attachment 4322


View attachment 4323


----------



## bgroins

aptraum said:


> How do you get that running apps bar that you have on the left of your screen?
> 
> EDIT - Found It!


Care to enlighten the rest of us?


----------



## joinertek

Can someone point a noob to a tutorial on these themes? I've messed with a couple through Marketplace but all they really do is change the status bar and the color of the icons. I'd like to know how you guys are getting bigger icons, and desktop widgets that look like they were made for a tablet rather than a phone.


----------



## Zomb!e

fullmaster said:


> wjere did you get that theme?? the statusbar on the bottom ius awesome, where is that from?
> thx


I would also like to know! The Honeycomb 3D theme has too much blue on the statusbar for my liking.


----------



## aptraum

"bgroins said:


> Care to enlighten the rest of us?


Well is was here but is now updated http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1268003


----------



## magicpaul

zed85 said:


> magicpaul,
> Whats that clock/weather widget you are using?


Beautiful Widgets Superclock.
Other widgets/ui elements:
Glass widgets
Adw ex with dockbar hidden (swipe up for app drawer)
theme is transformerbread. (found it on the nook forum on xda)


----------



## bluediablito

magicpaul said:


> View attachment 6146
> 
> 
> Still trying to find something I like.


sorry to bother you. i was wondering what task bar theme are you ruining?


----------



## kevguillot

Nothing to crazy yet


----------



## jcflman

bluediablito said:


> sorry to bother you. i was wondering what task bar theme are you ruining?


I think this is what you're looking for - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1130271


----------



## Jocelyn84

bluediablito said:


> sorry to bother you. i was wondering what task bar theme are you ruining?


Transformerbread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1130271
Unzip it, install apk, and apply it via Theme Chooser 

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsprake1

View attachment 4335
thanx for my new touchpad ;-)


----------



## rohan

View attachment 4336

The launcher is super smooth, responsive, and looks awesome. No app drawer, all apps are on the home screens (kind of like MIUI).
Its called Espire or something like that. Try it if you are missing iOS's great simple interface! I just saw it on a blog haha.


----------



## jmerlos

Stock Launcher with LunarUi Theme

View attachment 4338


----------



## Bboy486

son said:


> Homescreen:
> View attachment 6089
> 
> 
> Media:
> View attachment 6091


That looks cool. Where did you get those Widgets?


----------



## sixohtew

__
https://flic.kr/p/6248573134
 hopefully that works, honeycomb 3d theme, fb and twitter with seesmic

edited cause first link didnt work - hopefully this works if not hit the link


----------



## MoodMuzik

Changing LCD Density does work... I bumped mine up to 220


----------



## undroath2death

Ehh idk


----------



## Vampir1c

kevguillot said:


> Nothing to crazy yet


Hey man what weather widget is that?


----------



## undroath2death

Vampir1c said:


> Hey man what weather widget is that?


 i believe palmary weather widget


----------



## tritran18518

here is mine:


----------



## burritoboy9984

crump84 said:


> keeping my homescreen clean.. for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL, just realized my date is wrong
> 
> Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


I REALLY like this...

-Erik


----------



## speezy11

View attachment 4354


my homescreen


----------



## XeKToReX

SPB Shell 3D works really well in tablet mode on these things


----------



## jkurl

tritran18518 said:


> here is mine:


I have the theme installed but how did you get it to show recent apps like honeycomb does?


----------



## tritran18518

jkurl said:


> I have the theme installed but how did you get it to show recent apps like honeycomb does?


That's icon is not for showing recent app^^. It's for menu button.


----------



## jkurl

awww I see now. how did they change the recent apps to look like honeycomb then?


----------



## tritran18518

jkurl said:


> awww I see now. how did they change the recent apps to look like honeycomb then?


You can do it if you install ICS lanucher (google). However, that launcher isnt optimized for using on large screen such as touchpad.


----------



## Bboy486

rohan said:


> View attachment 6223
> 
> The launcher is super smooth, responsive, and looks awesome. No app drawer, all apps are on the home screens (kind of like MIUI).
> Its called Espire or something like that. Try it if you are missing iOS's great simple interface! I just saw it on a blog haha.


This is fun but it doesn't rotate in landscape? I think ill use this on my phone instead.


----------



## yeahman45

i am using zeam launcher

View attachment 4373


a few minutes i took the screenshot, my zeam launcher stopped responding  .. it keeps force closing.. i had to revert to adw launcher


----------



## Vampir1c

After about 2 days of tinkering with this I finally got a setup I'm satisfied with :-D

Used:
ADW EX Launcher
ADW Honeycomb Theme
Honeycomb 3D-SB CM7 Theme
Honeycomb Clock Free Widget
One More Clock Widget
Palamry Weather Widget
Pulse Widgets
Month Calendar Widget
CM Power Control Widget
Simple Text Icons
Astrid Tasks w/ Power Pack

View attachment 4374


----------



## punkthemonk

This is my screen


----------



## muz

Vampir1c said:


> After about 2 days of tinkering with this I finally got a setup I'm satisfied with :-D
> 
> View attachment 6270


Love it. More details on the theme and Widgets? Thanks


----------



## Jocelyn84

punkthemonk said:


> This is my screen


Which launcher are you using? If its adw ex, how are you getting dock icons (right side) to reflect right instead if down? Thanks

Edit: err maybe that's vtl launcher

Sent from my HTC Eva 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## johnvan

View attachment 4377


Here's mine, the Live thunderstorm wallpaper is pretty cool.

I added the widget to toggle Wi-Fi on and off so no problems there.

Facebook App works with no crashes if I start the FakeGPS app (below it) first.

VLC media player works great.


----------



## CMartins

Vampir1c said:


> After about 2 days of tinkering with this I finally got a setup I'm satisfied with :-D
> 
> View attachment 6270


Want.

Please post details  From there I have only got the theme.


----------



## Stuart_f

Can someone please tell me which app gives you the timeline widget in this screenshot?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox

Me:

View attachment 4380


----------



## kevguillot

"Vampir1c said:


> Hey man what weather widget is that?


Palmary weather pro


----------



## kevguillot

"SimsDelt said:


> Honeycomb-3D SB Theme (changes the softkeys too to look like Honeycomb)... Launcher Pro Plus with Facebook/Twitter Widgets, under those widgets is Tweetdeck so I can update to both at the same time. Main page has lots of circle launchers with transparent icons, I know where they are and it keeps my screen clean, I do the same thing on my phone. Hope you enjoy.


Hey what Facebook and twitter Widgets are those??


----------



## undroath2death

"Stuart_f said:


> Can someone please tell me which app gives you the timeline widget in this screenshot?


That's colorize widget pro


----------



## ou814us2

icy56 said:


> Here is mine


where did you find it at?


----------



## Jura_2k5

HP Touchpad running Android wit Launcher Pro! 
Skin and infos i got from this guy:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1005124
All fame goes to him!






I am stoll working on the homescreen. and i would like to keep my device alwas in LANDSCAPE mode!
Is this possible ?!
launcher pro allows only to deactivate rotation und to set vertical view????
Please Help me!


----------



## Jura_2k5

@Stuart_f
Which Skin for CM do you use ?! Do you maybe have a market link !


----------



## kobra

What's thebest wallpaper resolution?


----------



## Jura_2k5

1024x768


----------



## kevguillot

Messing around some more. Changed to vtl launcher instead of adw ex


----------



## Turge

Borrax said:


> im using wp clock: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tomanyz.lockWatchLight&feature=search_result
> 
> Along with: http://hd.ipad-wallpapers.fr/view/vector_tree-1024x1024.html
> For the background


I feel like a retard right now, but why can I not set this image as a wallpaper and make it look like your config? When I set it as wallpaper, it stretches it...


----------



## Vampir1c

CMartins said:


> Want.
> 
> Please post details  From there I have only got the theme.





muz said:


> Love it. More details on the theme and Widgets? Thanks


Thanks guys, I've updated my original post with all the apps and widgets I used. Enjoy!


----------



## Stuart_f

Jura_2k5 said:


> @Stuart_f
> Which Skin for CM do you use ?! Do you maybe have a market link !


It's not my desktop, I too want mine to look like that!


----------



## pmf10

"kevguillot said:


> Messing around some more. Changed to vtl launcher instead of adw ex


Sorry for the dumb question, but how do you get the app layout at the bottom?


----------



## betam4x

danisawesome said:


> Nice and simple.


Can you please tell me what weather widget this is?

Thanks!


----------



## punkthemonk

"Jocelyn84 said:


> Which launcher are you using? If its adw ex, how are you getting dock icons (right side) to reflect right instead if down? Thanks
> 
> Edit: err maybe that's vtl launcher
> 
> Sent from my HTC Eva 4G using Tapatalk


Yes it's VTL launcher.


----------



## Joenathan

Stuart_f said:


> It's not my desktop, I too want mine to look like that!


That's the TransformerBread theme here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1130271


----------



## Turge

Widgets: Fancy Widgets, Smooth Calendar, SwitchPro Widget, Folder Organizer
Launcher: VTL.Launcher
Theme: TransformerBread
Wallpaper: http://wlppr.com/wallpapers/2009/11/13/In_a_whisper.1600x1200.jpg


----------



## whemming

Here is mine


----------



## kevguillot

"pmf10 said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but how do you get the app layout at the bottom?


VTL launcher.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

DeathGrind said:


> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t132/necroflesh666/screenshot-1318681244354.png
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad


How did you expand the size of your Icons, as well as make that side bar? 
I see everyone is mentioning using different loaders.. Which is the best? Just wanna make sure theirs nothing on the market I could possible install that could screw up my tp...

Only thing I've DL'd so far was the Honeycomb 3d-sb thing. My tp is looking better already


----------



## neowiz73

I like to keep it simple for the most part. Thinking of trying out some of the hc themes.
View attachment 4407


----------



## agentphantom

hey gang, new guy around here but old to android. here's my screenie


----------



## cruisx

^_^


----------



## hypermetalsonic

I downloaded the first link on this page for the TransformerBread theme directly though my TP http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1130271
But how do I install it? Can't find the file manager that's included with cm7. I downloaded that Astro app but didn't know how to use it :\

I brought the file up as recent downloads and saw an option to install it using Clockwork. tried that and got an error


----------



## Jocelyn84

hypermetalsonic said:


> I downloaded the first link on this page for the TransformerBread theme directly though my TP http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1130271
> But how do I install it? Can't find the file manager that's included with cm7. I downloaded that Astro app but didn't know how to use it :\
> 
> I brought the file up as recent downloads and saw an option to install it using Clockwork. tried that and got an error


Unzip it with root explorer or unzip on your PC, install the apk file, then choose transformer theme 

Sent from my HTC Eva 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Joenathan

hypermetalsonic said:


> I downloaded the first link on this page for the TransformerBread theme directly though my TP http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1130271
> But how do I install it? Can't find the file manager that's included with cm7. I downloaded that Astro app but didn't know how to use it :\
> 
> I brought the file up as recent downloads and saw an option to install it using Clockwork. tried that and got an error


The new version of Astro has two panels, one starts hidden, it's on the extreme right, pulling it out and you'll be good to go.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Joenathan said:


> The new version of Astro has two panels, one starts hidden, it's on the extreme right, pulling it out and you'll be good to go.


Thanks! that did the trick


----------



## shorttripp86

Whoops 10 char


----------



## BigShotProducer

Here is mine. Simple..nothing fancy.


----------



## yeahman45

Stuart_f said:


> Can someone please tell me which app gives you the timeline widget in this screenshot?


in the status bar, what is the 5th icon? is it an app switcher? how can i enable it?


----------



## Jocelyn84

yeahman45 said:


> in the status bar, what is the 5th icon? is it an app switcher? how can i enable it?


No, its just for the notification bar 

Sent from my HTC Eva 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ne0phyte

I'm finally happy with the look of my homescreen


----------



## doctheseus

hey this may seem Dumb...how do i move my icons on home screen, i tried holding the icons and trying to drag them around but nothing happens..am i missing something here..


----------



## sandman

"doctheseus said:


> hey this may seem Dumb...how do i move my icons on home screen, i tried holding the icons and trying to drag them around but nothing happens..am i missing something here..


Menu -more - unlock desktop.


----------



## fullmaster

ne0phyte said:


> I'm finally happy with the look of my homescreen


where is that status bar from?
which theme?


----------



## ne0phyte

fullmaster said:


> where is that status bar from?
> which theme?


I wish it would be without the Deadmau5 stuff even tho its not that bad.
Mau5 Theme for Tablets


----------



## quickstatus

Stuart_f said:


> Can someone please tell me which app gives you the timeline widget in this screenshot?


Does anyone know where I can find those icons? And are they compatible with ADW EX? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jpierson

ne0phyte said:


> I'm finally happy with the look of my homescreen


Nice! What is that facebook widget? What launcher are you using?


----------



## tngyn

jpierson said:


> Nice! What is that facebook widget? What launcher are you using?


It looks like the launcher is Launcher Pro Plus. The widgets you see come with the paid version of the launcher.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fede.launcher&feature=more_from_developer


----------



## ne0phyte

jpierson said:


> Nice! What is that facebook widget? What launcher are you using?





tngyn said:


> It looks like the launcher is Launcher Pro Plus. The widgets you see come with the paid version of the launcher.
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fede.launcher&feature=more_from_developer


Yep, paid Launcher Pro with the Out in Space Theme.


----------



## CMartins

ne0phyte said:


> Yep, paid Launcher Pro with the Out in Space Theme.


What about the icons and the music widget?

Cheers


----------



## ne0phyte

CMartins said:


> What about the icons and the music widget?
> Cheers


The monster icons are from here and the music widget is the 1x4 widget from PowerAMP scaled to 1x7 using launcher pros option to scale widgets to any size.


----------



## nsfw

punkthemonk said:


> This is my screen


Who would have though that rootzwiki is where i found out Thurston and Kim split up.


----------



## _ThaNerd_

ne0phyte said:


> The monster icons are from here and the music widget is the 1x4 widget from PowerAMP scaled to 1x7 using launcher pros option to scale widgets to any size.


Is it hard to install custom icons? Is there a tutorial or is it self explanatory?


----------



## ne0phyte

_ThaNerd_ said:


> Is it hard to install custom icons? Is there a tutorial or is it self explanatory?


I'm using Simi Folder Widget. You can just use any png icon you want.


----------



## lifeisbeautiful

View attachment 4447


That's her! Quite entertainment oriented. 
I used the Honeycomb 3D-SB Mod, Stock practically everything else.

I'd like to take this moment to feverntly thank the CyanogenMod team. This release, even if i raised my expectations, is more than i expected! I cant wait for your updates.


----------



## KevinL

ne0phyte said:


> I'm finally happy with the look of my homescreen


That is really awesome!


----------



## son

I did some updates and created a short video:

First the screens:
View attachment 4456


and here the video:





SonTab v.2 Design using:
- LauncherPro (full)
- Desktop Visualizer
- Display brightness settings
- Minimalistic Text
- Switch Pro
- SetCPU
- Ubermusic
- Pure Messenger Widget
- Honeycomb 3D-SB Theme
- ...


----------



## MonsterMatt

son said:


> I did some updates and created a short video:
> 
> First the screens:
> View attachment 6398
> View attachment 6399
> View attachment 6400
> View attachment 6401
> View attachment 6402
> 
> 
> and here the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SonTab v.2 Design using:
> - LauncherPro (full)
> - Desktop Visualizer
> - Display brightness settings
> - Minimalistic Text
> - Switch Pro
> - SetCPU
> - Ubermusic
> - Pure Messenger Widget
> - Honeycomb 3D-SB Theme
> - ...


Any way we/I can get you to share that wallpaper? Really like it! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMartins

@son is that the facebook widget that comes with LauncherPro? If so, does anyone know if there is a similar facebook widget out there that can be downloaded individually? Without having to install LauncherPro.

Cheers


----------



## son

CMartins said:


> @son is that the facebook widget that comes with LauncherPro? If so, does anyone know if there is a similar facebook widget out there that can be downloaded individually? Without having to install LauncherPro.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, i first had the facebook widget from LauncherPro now I switched to PureMessenger Widget (as you can see on the screens.... - I bought that some months ago and never used it ).


----------



## son

MonsterMatt said:


> Any way we/I can get you to share that wallpaper? Really like it!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


do you need the xcf files to edit the screen by yourself or just the png?

the pngs http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15324675/SonTabv2 HG.7z
the xcf to edit with Gimp e.g. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15324675/SonTabv2 xcf.7z

feel free to use/edit but post a screenshot here 

Cheers
Son


----------



## e-Zee

This is my Home-Screen
View attachment 4459


edit: Why does it not show up 
edit2: lol?


----------



## MonsterMatt

son said:


> do you need the xcf files to edit the screen by yourself or just the png?
> 
> the pngs http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15324675/SonTabv2 HG.7z
> the xcf to edit with Gimp e.g. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15324675/SonTabv2 xcf.7z
> 
> feel free to use/edit but post a screenshot here
> 
> Cheers
> Son


Haha sorry a little more then what I know what to do with, I figured the Wallpaper with the Blue Android was a stand alone wallpaper and the "scoial" "media" were just layers on top.

So in a nut shell I was hoping just get the blue android as a wallpaper since Iim having a hard time finding decent sized wallpapers and yours looks so awesome : ) Thanks anyways.


----------



## son

Np, but looks only good in landscape  i disabled portrait in the homescreen...


----------



## fullmaster

ne0phyte said:


> I'm finally happy with the look of my homescreen


how do you make it so you click the media icon and you get whole new row that pops up?? i have launmcher pro but cant do that!!


----------



## jpierson

fullmaster said:


> how do you make it so you click the media icon and you get whole new row that pops up?? i have launmcher pro but cant do that!!


That is SiMi Folder widget from the market


----------



## decalex

curious what some of you are using to get decent wallpaper resolution .. ? despite the current bug that makes it look blurry / patchy / pixelated.
I'm using wallpaper switcher, but wanna switch to something else.


----------



## timtlm

Here's mine:
ADW EX with HDPI icon hack enabled
Beautiful Widgets (honeycomb super clock skin, vos-neon weather skin, enhanced battery skin)
Android Pro Widgets with Black Frame theme (for the LauncherPro style widgets)
TransformerBread Theme (I custom modified it myself to make a few minor tweaks to the soft button spacing and separators.)

https://picasaweb.google.com/timtsy...authkey=Gv1sRgCIPJ98_8sqD_xAE&feat=directlink


----------



## schmaltzy

skill1414 said:


>


Can someone tell me how to get the widgets he has on here? I really like the look of the settings, gallery, bookmarks, etc but I don't know where they are from.


----------



## 3Dawg

View attachment 4468


Just my little setup.


----------



## lu270bro

Is anyone here that's using adw ex having problems with settings not sticking, and by that I meanspecifically the dock and hidden dock. Seems when I go to the theme settings in adw ex and set the dockbar to whatever, then save it, when I go back to desktop the hidden dock pops up and the normal dockbar is default. Any clue what the dealio is? Thanks for help and suggestions in advance and mods please move if this is posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## bridaddy69

decalex said:


> curious what some of you are using to get decent wallpaper resolution .. ? despite the current bug that makes it look blurry / patchy / pixelated.
> I'm using wallpaper switcher, but wanna switch to something else.


you should check out alien skins live wallpaper, it's in the market and looks awesome.


----------



## lp894

View attachment 4474
likes?


----------



## mr2lor

Anyone know how to setup "HUBS" on TP? I've tried following the direction, but not getting similar result like they do. Or do I need to purchase the adw ex? Thanks!

Here's the reference: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1232357

mod, feel free to delete the link if it is against forum rules.


----------



## proghouser

View attachment 4481


Using:
Honeycomb 3D Theme
Cowon Clock (BobClockD3 in market)
Beautiful Widgets (forecast widget)
Circle Launcher with icons created using the Simple Text app
In the launcher area at the bottom of the screen I'm just using random icons I found on xda
Wallpaper is from the Great HD Wallpapers app

I also highly recommend scrollable news widget -- have that on another of my screens


----------



## synapses11

View attachment 4500


Desperately looking for an email widget that works.


----------



## Turge

FYI.. The Asus Transformer "My Water" Live Wallpaper works on the Touchpad. Here's a link: http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...-from-the-eee-pad-transformer-honeycomb-only/

I couldn't get the weather widget to work though.

Here's a video of it running on the XOOM, but you'll get the picture...






View attachment 4501


----------



## Lddrizzt

Here is mine:
View attachment 4503


----------



## pr621

Blue bionic theme w/ xperia play live wallpaper


----------



## Soapinmouth

"SimsDelt said:


> Honeycomb-3D SB Theme (changes the softkeys too to look like Honeycomb)... Launcher Pro Plus with Facebook/Twitter Widgets, under those widgets is Tweetdeck so I can update to both at the same time. Main page has lots of circle launchers with transparent icons, I know where they are and it keeps my screen clean, I do the same thing on my phone. Hope you enjoy.


You know the friends widget combines twitter and Facebook and lets you post both at the same time


----------



## Soapinmouth

"Lddrizzt said:


> Here is mine:


Whatz that wallpaper?


----------



## livpalm

Can someone help me with the gap I can't seem to get rid of on top of my BW clock. I set my rows, adw ex, to 7. Even tried 10 and the gap remains. Is it an adw problem? Thanks


----------



## Joenathan

Soapinmouth said:


> Whatz that wallpaper?


http://www.goodfon.ru/download.html?id=58524&rash=1600x1024

found it via tineye


----------



## JohnWPB

Not new to hacking, but definately fairly new to Android.... that said.

Going over the different screen shots in this thread, some REALLY nice ones I may add! I have a couple of tweaking questions.


How do you set the icon spacing to be smaller, as in some of the screen captures? Also to "over ride the "reserved space". I want my weather widget in the top right corner, and by default that is reserved for the dock when in landscape, and will not allow me to move it there.
What is used to add more icons to the Launcher bar, on my iPhone I use 5Dock for instance.

On another note, for any screen shots posted, please try to include the wallpaper name, any interesting widgets in the screen cap, and links if possible. This will help all new and seasoned users as well. Even the most seasoned user can not know ALL widgets, wallpapers and apps available 

Now, a couple of tips for some of you other newbies, like myself, to Android on our TP's ( I am sure most of you know these, but I can guarantee some reading this will not, and have a nice Aha! moment! )

BE HONEST and add a thanks to this post, if you did not know all of the following tips 


If you pinch the Desktop / Springboard, (or whatever it is referred to on android  ) area inwards, it will give you a nice view of all 5 pages of the desktop with quick one tap access to any page.
A long hold on the home button will display all running apps for quick switching to them.
A long hold on the power button will bring up a menu, that you can select Screen Capture to capture your screen. They are saved to "/sdcard/DCIM/Screenshots/" by default.
Also, A must have app is Batter Dr Saver. It lists all open apps, by tapping on the app, places a check mark next to it, and then you can click "Kill Selected". A great batter saver for sure!

Here is a screen shot of it in action:


----------



## Hamspiced

Very minimalist, just like my evo. Wallpaper looks like crap cm7tp doesn't render wallpapers well..

Launcher - launcher pro plus
Clock - Clockr evolution
Battery - battstat


----------



## hander

Very nice stuff here. If I drop my TP round this afternoon, would one of you mind ...


----------



## jpierson

Here is mine:
View attachment 4533

-Beautiful Widgets
-Pure Messenger Widgets
-SiMi Folder
-Shadow Galaxy backgroujnd


----------



## Lddrizzt

Soapinmouth said:


> Whatz that wallpaper?


Got it here:
http://sasha-fantom.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=72#/d2jisjk


----------



## androideric

Hamspiced said:


> Very minimalist, just like my evo. Wallpaper looks like crap cm7tp doesn't render wallpapers well..
> 
> Launcher - launcher pro plus
> Clock - Clockr evolution
> Battery - battstat


It's not CM7 it's a gingerbread issue, check out multipicture live wallpaper it's free, just set the background under common settings to be 1 image and it'll work perfectly. Make sure your image is at least 1024 x 768.


----------



## austinb324

androideric said:


> It's not CM7 it's a gingerbread issue, check out multipicture live wallpaper it's free, just set the background under common settings to be 1 image and it'll work perfectly. Make sure your image is at least 1024 x 768.


Mind giving a more detailed step by step? I get an error saying Picture is unavailable. Need to setup or reload.


----------



## androideric

austinb324 said:


> Mind giving a more detailed step by step? I get an error saying Picture is unavailable. Need to setup or reload.


Not a problem.

Also just so you know when you reboot or turn it back on it takes it a few seconds as it's loading to load up your wallpapers, though in this case you are just using one.

Ok so you have the app installed.

longpress/touch on your tablet --> choose Wallpapers
once there you will see five options (maybe more i don't know everything you have installed)

Configure...
CyanogenMod Wallpapers
Gallery
Live wallpapers
No Wallpaper

choose Configure...

Next you will choose "Common settings" this will be the first option you will see.

Then choose "Picture source" this will also be the first option.

Then choose "Single Picture"

You will then choose "Gallery"
From the gallery choose the image you want to use. and select it.
this will take you back to the "common settings" screen where you originally chose picture source.
Now just go back or hit home and you should be good to go.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Really wish there was some kind of feature or app that could disable portrait mode just on the main screen. Setup looks badass as long as its in landscape mode


----------



## frankydroid

JohnWPB said:


> Not new to hacking, but definately fairly new to Android.... that said.
> 
> Going over the different screen shots in this thread, some REALLY nice ones I may add! I have a couple of tweaking questions.
> 
> 
> How do you set the icon spacing to be smaller, as in some of the screen captures? Also to "over ride the "reserved space". I want my weather widget in the top right corner, and by default that is reserved for the dock when in landscape, and will not allow me to move it there.
> What is used to add more icons to the Launcher bar, on my iPhone I use 5Dock for instance.
> 
> On another note, for any screen shots posted, please try to include the wallpaper name, any interesting widgets in the screen cap, and links if possible. This will help all new and seasoned users as well. Even the most seasoned user can not know ALL widgets, wallpapers and apps available
> 
> Now, a couple of tips for some of you other newbies, like myself, to Android on our TP's ( I am sure most of you know these, but I can guarantee some reading this will not, and have a nice Aha! moment! )
> 
> BE HONEST and add a thanks to this post, if you did not know all of the following tips
> 
> 
> If you pinch the Desktop / Springboard, (or whatever it is referred to on android  ) area inwards, it will give you a nice view of all 5 pages of the desktop with quick one tap access to any page.
> A long hold on the home button will display all running apps for quick switching to them.
> A long hold on the power button will bring up a menu, that you can select Screen Capture to capture your screen. They are saved to "/sdcard/DCIM/Screenshots/" by default.
> Also, A must have app is Batter Dr Saver. It lists all open apps, by tapping on the app, places a check mark next to it, and then you can click "Kill Selected". A great batter saver for sure!
> 
> Here is a screen shot of it in action:


Since you say you're new to Android I wanted to clarify about battery saver.

The rule of thumb is don't "kill"or "force close" your apps. Android can handle that by itself, this isn't Microsoft Windows 

There are, of course, exceptions. But the newbeez def shouldn't be killing all their apps. It's been tested that killing apps can sometimes cause more battery drain.

If you want to know more, here's a nice little read:

http://www.androidcentral.com/how-p...ask-killer-oh-yes-i-went-there?style_mobile=0

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## onetootreefor

Here's mine...this is my first android device


----------



## KingMe

my Tron theme

View attachment 4579


----------



## Soapinmouth

hypermetalsonic said:


> Really wish there was some kind of feature or app that could disable portrait mode just on the main screen. Setup looks badass as long as its in landscape mode


go launcher lets you do that


----------



## austinb324

androideric said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> Then choose "Single Picture"
> //I was not waiting long enough here so I never got to see the gallery option show up.
> You will then choose "Gallery"


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## schmaltzy

Finally decided to post mine. Can't decide if I'm real happy with it cause it just doesn't GRAB me but it works for now.

The background moves which make it even better, but you'll just have to use your imagination!

View attachment 4587


----------



## betam4x

danisawesome said:


> Nice and simple.


Does anyone know what this weather widget is? Thanks!


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox

hypermetalsonic said:


> Really wish there was some kind of feature or app that could disable portrait mode just on the main screen. Setup looks badass as long as its in landscape mode


Settings -> CyanogenMod Settings -> Display Settings -> Uncheck the Accelerometer rotations you don't want.

Also, if you are using the stock ADW Launcher, (or ADW EX or VTL) - you can lock to Portrait/landscape in the launcher.


----------



## ironman

hypermetalsonic said:


> Really wish there was some kind of feature or app that could disable portrait mode just on the main screen. Setup looks badass as long as its in landscape mode


Settings > ADW Settings > System Preferences > Home Orientation


----------



## hypermetalsonic

ironman43 said:


> Settings > ADW Settings > System Preferences > Home Orientation


crap... looks like I bought the wrong launcher


----------



## chin_a_ling

how do i take out the El Telco loco on the lockscreen?


----------



## MathewSK81

hypermetalsonic said:


> crap... looks like I bought the wrong launcher


Most launchers have that setting. Which one are you using?


----------



## beardedspoooon

Mine.


----------



## crump84

For today..


----------



## psygn

beardedspoooon said:


> Mine.


What is the CM7 theme name?  Looks nice, thanks.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

MathewSK81 said:


> Most launchers have that setting. Which one are you using?


 launcherPro


----------



## Phryxus

hypermetalsonic said:


> crap... looks like I bought the wrong launcher


Are you using Launcher Pro? I believe it has a similar setting buried in there somewhere. If it has a setting along the lines of "System Persistent" or "Prevent system from closing launcher," this might fix it as well (or make it stay in portrait..now that I think about it.. worth a try!)

EDIT: Typed too slowly.. but yeah, have a look through the settings!


----------



## beardedspoooon

psygn said:


> What is the CM7 theme name?  Looks nice, thanks.


TransformerBread. Thanks!


----------



## Phryxus

livpalm said:


> Can someone help me with the gap I can't seem to get rid of on top of my BW clock. I set my rows, adw ex, to 7. Even tried 10 and the gap remains. Is it an adw problem? Thanks


It seems to be an issue with ADW Ex.. at least I have that problem as well. Frankly, yours looks even better than mine. I have huge gaps on all sides of the usable screen real estate.. I don't know why, as ADW Ex is definitely much better than normal ADW on my phone. I switched back to regular ADW on my TP for now.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Phryxus said:


> Are you using Launcher Pro? I believe it has a similar setting buried in there somewhere. If it has a setting along the lines of "System Persistent" or "Prevent system from closing launcher," this might fix it as well (or make it stay in portrait..now that I think about it.. worth a try!)
> 
> EDIT: Typed too slowly.. but yeah, have a look through the settings!


I know launcher pro had an option to disable rotation, but it would stick it to portrait..
I'm trying to get it to force landscape. I switched to free AWD few hours ago, somewhat getting along with its settings. Would hate to have to reset everything I've done just to check LP again.

Speaking of awd... is there any setting I can eneable that'll keep my apps from swaying or making any movement when moving between pages? I'm using a fancy background but the app sway is killing the effect


----------



## aptraum

hypermetalsonic said:


> I know launcher pro had an option to disable rotation, but it would stick it to portrait..
> I'm trying to get it to force landscape. I switched to free AWD few hours ago, somewhat getting along with its settings. Would hate to have to reset everything I've done just to check LP again.
> 
> Speaking of awd... is there any setting I can eneable that'll keep my apps from swaying or making any movement when moving between pages? I'm using a fancy background but the app sway is killing the effect


I use launcher pro but it appears as though Cyanogen settings override launcher pro. If I go into CyanogenMod settings and take all screen rotations off except 90° it will stay in landscape.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

aptraum said:


> I use launcher pro but it appears as though Cyanogen settings override launcher pro. If I go into CyanogenMod settings and take all screen rotations off except 90° it will stay in landscape.


ohhh, I see... that sucks. I actually sometimes use 180 with video and stuff.
Well, if things don't work with awd, ill jump back to pro I guess.


----------



## dattack

Using launcher 7.
View attachment 4601


----------



## speedfreak32

Very simple... I'm in between moods right now...


----------



## Sebz4n

Aight, I have looked through the thread and found a few things I'd like, so hopefully you guys can help me find it 

First, where is this wallpaper from? What about the launcher, VLT?


crump84 said:


>


Then this bookmark widget?


austinb324 said:


>


What is this media player called?









This bookmarks widget looks very interesting as well


skill1414 said:


>


Also this facebook feed









And then this media player


Stuart_f said:


> Can someone please tell me which app gives you the timeline widget in this screenshot?


Thank you in advance guys!
Do you guys know of any cool websites with loads of wallpapers as well?


----------



## jellysweep

crump84 said:


> keeping my homescreen clean.. for now
> 
> http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee489/crump84/screenshot-1318538079246.png
> 
> Edit: LOL, just realized my date is wrong
> 
> Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


Which clock is this? Where do I get it? Thanks!

---Believe this is from VTL launcher for anyone else interested.


----------



## jellysweep

danisawesome said:


> Nice and simple.
> 
> http://oi55.tinypic.com/35bd1lz.jpg


Where can I find this weather/date widget?

---Believe this is VTL launcher for anyone else interested.


----------



## anku13

Answer inlines



Sebz4n said:


> Aight, I have looked through the thread and found a few things I'd like, so hopefully you guys can help me find it
> 
> First, where is this wallpaper from? What about the launcher, VLT?
> - Google.. Dark Wood wallpaper (thats how I found it)
> 
> Then this bookmark widget?
> - ProLuncher
> 
> What is this media player called?
> Dont know
> 
> This bookmarks widget looks very interesting as well
> ProLuncher
> 
> Also this facebook feed
> ProLuncher
> 
> And then this media player
> 
> Thank you in advance guys!
> Do you guys know of any cool websites with loads of wallpapers as well?


----------



## crump84

Sebz4n said:


> Aight, I have looked through the thread and found a few things I'd like, so hopefully you guys can help me find it
> 
> First, where is this wallpaper from? What about the launcher, VLT?





jellysweep said:


> Which clock is this? Where do I get it? Thanks!
> 
> ---Believe this is from VTL launcher for anyone else interested.


The clock widget is ICS Clock. I got it from Android Police but couldn't find the link so here's my dropbox. http://db.tt/kPZ4v1YT
The launcher is Zeam, it's free on the market.
The wallpaper is from a theme I'm testing, but if you google dark wood wallpapers there's plenty of them out there.


----------



## son

Sebz4n said:


> Aight, I have looked through the thread and found a few things I'd like, so hopefully you guys can help me find it
> 
> What is this media player called?
> Ubermusic from fede (Developers of LauncherPro)
> 
> Also this facebook feed
> Widget from launcher pro


Ubermusic


----------



## Lateral_October

Simple.

View attachment 4621


----------



## 3LitttleDroids

Simple, clean... feminine.

View attachment 4623


----------



## nomedias

Couldn't resist using the wallpaper from the Precentral.net Touchpad "Get Started" guide.


----------



## carlosbsanchez

3LitttleDroids said:


> Simple, clean... feminine.
> 
> View attachment 6682
> View attachment 6681


Very nice!


----------



## beardedspoooon

Looks good everyone.


----------



## ZeroExia

^ what is the softbuttons theme you are using here beardedspoooon


----------



## beardedspoooon

ZeroExia said:


> ^ what is the softbuttons theme you are using here beardedspoooon


TransformerBread from xda. The same dude also has a honeycomb style one.


----------



## itsdollar

Sent from my HP Touchpad running CM7


----------



## undroath2death

View attachment 4642


newest setup, not sure.... kinda the same changed a few things around, if anyone has a pins music mod that looks decent on the touchpad let me know, all the ones ive tried look really bad


----------



## Joenathan

undroath2death said:


> View attachment 6707
> View attachment 6708
> View attachment 6710
> 
> 
> newest setup, not sure.... kinda the same changed a few things around, if anyone has a pins music mod that looks decent on the touchpad let me know, all the ones ive tried look really bad


Very nice! Excellent use of colors.


----------



## Andy_xy

Hi guys,
I need your help! 

Everytime I set a wallpaper it looses quality and looks terrible, what's the trick!!??!?


----------



## undroath2death

Andy_xy said:


> Hi guys,
> I need your help!
> 
> Everytime I set a wallpaper it looses quality and looks terrible, what's the trick!!??!?


id say use multi-live wallpaper to set an image, it usually keeps the quality pretty well


----------



## son

undroath2death said:


> id say use multi-live wallpaper to set an image, it usually keeps the quality pretty well


or you can try QuickPic to set the background, at least this helped me with my previous tablet. Now I'm using also multipicture live wallpaper because I have a different picture on each screen...


----------



## ironman




----------



## Fignolet

Hi!

Here's mine widely inspired by Newbe5's vintage vega theme. I just replaced the wallpaper with my room's wallpaper and add the frames so as to put some widgets inside (ok the golden frame on the left is a bit cut, but it was the only way I found to have the widgets to fit in) . By the way does anyone know why I can't find the gmail widget?

View attachment 4664


----------



## MediMicGolfer

12345

View attachment 4665


----------



## crump84

undroath2death said:


> View attachment 6707
> View attachment 6708
> View attachment 6710
> 
> 
> newest setup, not sure.... kinda the same changed a few things around, if anyone has a pins music mod that looks decent on the touchpad let me know, all the ones ive tried look really bad


What icons are you Using?

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## quyvinh

this is mine


----------



## Andy_xy

undroath2death said:


> id say use multi-live wallpaper to set an image, it usually keeps the quality pretty well


hm, now it looks better but not "as it should"... 

There is also a "big zoom" so I can only see half of the picture... is it only happening to me!?


----------



## son

Andy_xy said:


> hm, now it looks better but "as it should"...
> 
> There is also a "big zoom" so I can only see half of the picture... is it only happening to me!?


did you try quickpic? and the "resize" option when applying a wallpaper? Whats the dimension of the wallpaper? 1024x7xx? Also you have some options in Multipicture Wallpaper on crop/resize ratio -> fit, medium, show entire picture... play around


----------



## mangkie

beardedspoooon said:


> Mine.


Need to know the name of the widgets please. Thank you!!!


----------



## Andy_xy

son said:


> did you try quickpic? and the "resize" option when applying a wallpaper? Whats the dimension of the wallpaper? 1024x7xx? Also you have some options in Multipicture Wallpaper on crop/resize ratio -> fit, medium, show entire picture... play around


1. yes I tried quickpic but same "issue"
2. "resize option"? Do you mean the option where I have to "choose the size" before appliying? I "selected" the biggest size.
3. 1024x768 and also tried 2560x1600, same result
4. What do you mean with "Multipicture Wallpaper on crop/resize ratio -> fit, medium, show entire picture"?? Where?

Thx 
Andy


----------



## dhrandy

bridaddy69 said:


> Here's mine...pretty boring. :grin:


How did you get this look? I like the simplicity.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## son

andy, I've sent you a PM, look at this - better to explain in native language otherwise I have to change the system language...


----------



## undroath2death

"crump84 said:


> What icons are you Using?
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


Most are from kgills illest set


----------



## bauerknight

Here are my homescreens:

View attachment 4676
[

List of programs use for widgets(click for market link)

launcher pro 
MultiPicture Live Wallpaper
minimalistic text 
bobclockd3
greader pro
yahoo sportacular 
desktop visualizer for gaming coins 
simifolder

Here's a youtube of the touchpad in action with these homescreens:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3v1kY9xfJg


----------



## crump84

undroath2death said:


> Most are from kgills illest set


Cool, thanks. I knew they looked familiar just wasn't sure which ones they were.


----------



## pgrab86

Suggestions?


----------



## beardedspoooon

mangkie said:


> Need to know the name of the widgets please. Thank you!!!


mClock, Pulse, Beautiful Weather with the Tick skin.

The xml for mClock is in a thread at xda. On my phone, so I can't link the theme for you.


----------



## ub3r21

Is anyone else getting a blury wallpaper when they select a picture from the gallery? All my wallpepers seem blury/zoomed in too much despite being at a high resolution. Is there a special way of setting the wallpaper? Right now I'm just long-holding the home screen -> wallpepers -> gallery -> SD Card


----------



## tezzgod74

View attachment 4683


Skillz son


----------



## andrewc513

Mine:


----------



## mr2lor

Nice and clean...I'm going to do something similar to this on mine. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## mr2lor

bauerknight said:


> Here are my homescreens:
> 
> View attachment 6744
> View attachment 6750
> View attachment 6746
> View attachment 6747
> View attachment 6748
> View attachment 6749
> [
> 
> List of programs use for widgets(click for market link)
> 
> launcher pro
> MultiPicture Live Wallpaper
> minimalistic text
> bobclockd3
> greader pro
> yahoo sportacular
> desktop visualizer for gaming coins
> simifolder
> 
> Here's a youtube of the touchpad in action with these homescreens:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3v1kY9xfJg


Nice and clean...thanks for the idea.


----------



## lonelily

KingMe said:


> my Tron theme
> 
> View attachment 6559
> View attachment 6560


Does anyone know what clock widget this is?


----------



## nyfi

undroath2death said:


> View attachment 6707
> View attachment 6708
> View attachment 6710
> 
> 
> newest setup, not sure.... kinda the same changed a few things around, if anyone has a pins music mod that looks decent on the touchpad let me know, all the ones ive tried look really bad


Nice! How would I go about setting mine up like this??


----------



## beardedspoooon

lonelily said:


> Does anyone know what clock widget this is?


Probably Beautiful Widgets or Fancy Widget Pro with some honeycomb-type skin.


----------



## weaseltraps

a bit too busy but I am all about reducing touches/swipes to get to the most used info/apps
View attachment 4686


----------



## lonelily

beardedspoooon said:


> Probably Beautiful Widgets or Fancy Widget Pro with some honeycomb-type skin.


Thanks, how did you get your soft touch skin?


----------



## yiphoming

itsdollar said:


> Sent from my HP Touchpad running CM7


What is the launcher and theme you are using ???
thx.


----------



## itsdollar

"yiphoming said:


> What is the launcher and theme you are using ???
> thx.


Launcher Pro using the Honeycomb Sb Theme. The icons are from the Nexus Prime dump.


----------



## itsdollar

"weaseltraps said:


> a bit too busy but I am all about reducing touches/swipes to get to the most used info/apps


That looks good.


----------



## ironman

bauerknight said:


> Here are my homescreens:
> 
> View attachment 6744
> View attachment 6750
> View attachment 6746
> View attachment 6747
> View attachment 6748
> View attachment 6749
> [
> 
> List of programs use for widgets(click for market link)
> 
> launcher pro
> MultiPicture Live Wallpaper
> minimalistic text
> bobclockd3
> greader pro
> yahoo sportacular
> desktop visualizer for gaming coins
> simifolder
> 
> Here's a youtube of the touchpad in action with these homescreens:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3v1kY9xfJg


i like the daft punk.


----------



## Andy_xy

ub3r21 said:


> Is anyone else getting a blury wallpaper when they select a picture from the gallery? All my wallpepers seem blury/zoomed in too much despite being at a high resolution. Is there a special way of setting the wallpaper? Right now I'm just long-holding the home screen -> wallpepers -> gallery -> SD Card


I have the same problem and I tried "Dodol Wallpaper Maker" from marketplace which worked better... not perfect but it's ok...


----------



## Jedipottsy

Cant find a good tablet cm7 theme so im making my own


----------



## mayajw

"Jedipottsy said:


> Cant find a good tablet cm7 theme so im making my own


Man I want that! Looks clean! Nice work.


----------



## Cmain

Jedipottsy said:


> Cant find a good tablet cm7 theme so im making my own


This looks amazing. Please release.


----------



## MoodMuzik

Jedipottsy said:


> Cant find a good tablet cm7 theme so im making my own


----------



## insideTheFlux

http://www.box.net/shared/8u2evpdgacuncmy7pjtg


----------



## aks1507

Can you post the link or something ...


aptraum said:


> How do you get that running apps bar that you have on the left of your screen?
> 
> EDIT - Found It!


----------



## Turdbogls

Jedipottsy said:


> Cant find a good tablet cm7 theme so im making my own


the only one i have found so far is transformerbread.....but this looks very nice as well. your battery/wifi icons are so much better. let us know when its released.


----------



## Sebz4n

Jedipottsy said:


> Cant find a good tablet cm7 theme so im making my own


What clock widget is that`?


----------



## Jedipottsy

Update to my theme, btw this is photoshop atm, plans to make it as a cm7 theme chooser theme on the market. The widget is mclock with an xml of xda, cant remember which one


----------



## Joenathan

I've been working on a theme based on ICS, keep your eyes on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1311339

I may release an alpha later on today.


----------



## beardedspoooon

Sebz4n said:


> What clock widget is that`?


I think that's simi clock.


----------



## Jedipottsy

keyboard update


----------



## beardedspoooon

Jedipottsy said:


> keyboard update snip


It all looks great!


----------



## Macmee

Jedipottsy said:


> keyboard update snip


How did you get that keyboard?



crump84 said:


> keeping my homescreen clean.. for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL, just realized my date is wrong
> 
> Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


Where do I get that launcher or theme?!!


----------



## nkdwpn40

Pretty neat ha ha


----------



## mhassan87

It would be nice if someone put together a new thread on how to set these up for noobs like me, I downloaded everything I think I need but just don't know how to it all together


----------



## beardedspoooon

mhassan87 said:


> It would be nice if someone put together a new thread on how to set these up for noobs like me, I downloaded everything I think I need but just don't know how to it all together


Is there a specific one you're trying to emulate?


----------



## jarbro

bridaddy69 said:


> Here's mine...pretty boring. :grin:


How do you get those larger icons?


----------



## mesh

beardedspoooon said:


> Mine.


I installed the transformer bread theme, but my status bar is way different. and has graphical issues. Can you link to where you go this theme?


----------



## mister__x_

Jedipottsy said:


> keyboard update


That keyboard looks great. How did you get that?


----------



## crump84

jarbro said:


> How do you get those larger icons?


They look like MIUI icons, which are a little bigger than standard Android icons. You can find tons of icon packs over at XDA and other sites. Some launchers let you change icons or you can use desktop visualizer


----------



## Sebz4n

What icon-pack is this?



Stuart_f said:


>


I am still trying to find out what I like, I wanna keep it simple somehow :/
If anybody knows of a good icon package or has any suggestions to widgets, please do come fourth!
The arrow at the bottom right expands my bookmarks, also her crouch has an invisible lock screen button, I think the physical button is much to small and will break eventually if I use it too much


----------



## mhassan87

Sebz4n said:


> What icon-pack is this?
> 
> I am still trying to find out what I like, I wanna keep it simple somehow :/
> If anybody knows of a good icon package or has any suggestions to widgets, please do come fourth!
> The arrow at the bottom right expands my bookmarks, also her crouch has an invisible lock screen button, I think the physical button is much to small and will break eventually if I use it too much


These look great. Can you help me emulate something like this?


----------



## mesh

Whats the trick to get the softkeys/bottom dick bar to change with the transformerbread theme? Mine is the honeycomb bar when i apply the transformerbread theme....


----------



## Jedipottsy

mhassan87 said:


> These look great. Can you help me emulate something like this?


Thats the Lunar UI theme, with vtl launcher and mclock im guessing.


----------



## itsdollar

Back to being just like my Thunderbolt


----------



## mhassan87

Jedipottsy said:


> Thats the Lunar UI theme, with vtl launcher and mclock im guessing.


Thank you, I'll give that a try. I have two questions... How do make the icons on the right come together closer? They are spaced out too far apart. Also how do I close out all my recent notifications without actually viewing them?


----------



## beardedspoooon

mesh said:


> I installed the transformer bread theme, but my status bar is way different. and has graphical issues. Can you link to where you go this theme?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1130271

Edit: Check my gallery for icons and other stuff: http://beardedspoooon.deviantart.com/gallery/

I've been pretty lazy lately, but I might try to get creative again.


----------



## kevguillot

"Jedipottsy said:


> keyboard update


What keyboard us this?!?


----------



## Poker3

Joining in...
Here's the current setup 
Not sure how many times this will change in the next couple days


----------



## insideTheFlux

3LitttleDroids said:


> Simple, clean... feminine.
> 
> View attachment 6682
> View attachment 6681


that's not feminie at all.


----------



## scy1192

Zeam launcher, Grass Live Wallpaper. Nothing fancy.

View attachment 4732


----------



## Joenathan

I've Released an alpha to the Ice Cream Sandwich theme I working on you can download it here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1311339


----------



## mhassan87

View attachment 4733


This is what I got so far.


----------



## mhassan87

Joenathan said:


> I've Released an alpha to the Ice Cream Sandwich theme I working on you can download it here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1311339


Thats a great looking theme


----------



## Macmee

Jedipottsy said:


> keyboard update


Anyone know what keyboard this guy's using?


----------



## nyfi

View attachment 4734


Mine nice and simple


----------



## crump84

nyfi said:


> View attachment 6826
> 
> 
> Mine nice and simple


I'm using the same launcher on my phone.. The ICS soft buttons disappear in landscape on the Touchpad though


----------



## ghettomuffin

undroath2death said:


> Most are from kgills illest set


Can you direct me to where I can find these icons? It would be much appreciated!

Sent from my CM7 TouchPad


----------



## juengling

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## juengling

Ok, hopefully now a bitter pic ;-)

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## enik

View attachment 4756

Zeam Launcher, Honeycomb 3D-SB, Galactic Core Free


----------



## mtjnkee

Here is mine. Lockscreen works in landscape also.


----------



## enik

mtjnkee said:


> Here is mine. Lockscreen works in landscape also.


what lockscreen is that and how do you get it into landscape?


----------



## mtjnkee

"juengling said:


> Ok, hopefully now a bitter pic ;-)
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


What weather widget is that? With the forecast.


----------



## mtjnkee

Has anyone tried the ASOP launcher. I know someone mentioned earlier it would loop but has anyone tried? Im backed up and ready to flash,just waiting for feedback. If not ill try it,what's the worst that can happen, lol.


----------



## mtjnkee

"enik said:


> what lockscreen is that and how do you get it into landscape?


Ripple lock free. Landscape is in the settings. Only issue is that with the free one you can't change the app icons on it. But I wantes landscape so... if you figure out how please let me know


----------



## enik

mtjnkee said:


> Ripple lock free. Landscape is in the settings. Only issue is that with the free one you can't change the app icons on it. But I wantes landscape so... if you figure out how please let me know


Is there any lag with it? I know I've tried a lot of lockscreen replacements but I've yet to see one that is actually snappy.


----------



## mtjnkee

"enik said:


> Is there any lag with it? I know I've tried a lot of lockscreen replacements but I've yet to see one that is actually snappy.


Its tricky when you get it set up initially but it was only buggy for the first few locks. Been running it for almost 2 full days now with no issues.


----------



## Macmee

Jedipottsy said:


> keyboard update


Anyone know what keyboard this is?


----------



## viper3two

I'm looking for that keyboard too! Can't find it....


----------



## Lddrizzt

Macmee said:


> Anyone know what keyboard this is?


That is thumb keyboard. Notice the layout keys in the lower right corner. They toggle between the layouts.


----------



## beardedspoooon

Joenathan said:


> I've Released an alpha to the Ice Cream Sandwich theme I working on you can download it here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1311339


Looks good, will be downloading shortly.


----------



## ghettomuffin

Keeping mine simple and loving it.

Sent from my CM7 TouchPad


----------



## mangkie

View attachment 4762


New to Android. Wanted something simple.
:grin2:


----------



## n388mm

so much love for the CM team. yall are amazing and alpha 2.1 is my daily driver.


----------



## viper3two

Jedipottsy said:


> Cant find a good tablet cm7 theme so im making my own


So.....what are you using here? 
Clock?
Wallpaper? 
Launcher buttons?

Looks clean and I would love to duplicate this...just don't know where to look....
Thanks


----------



## sixohtew

"enik said:


> what lockscreen is that and how do you get it into landscape?


Its ripple lock...its amazing


----------



## grindboy

Here's mine. Just been using it for a day so far. Not had a single crash or issue so far. Good job CM team!

View attachment 4770


----------



## magicpaul

Using the hubs idea from here

View attachment 4774


----------



## bridaddy69

grindboy said:


> Here's mine. Just been using it for a day so far. Not had a single crash or issue so far. Good job CM team!
> 
> View attachment 6872


What status bar is that? tia


----------



## Slicky

Where can I find the Theme Chooser? I can't see it in my App Drawer and now I am not able to install the Honeycomb theme 

Any ideas?

Greets Karim.


----------



## kuzaku

Here's mine
View attachment 4775


----------



## itsdollar

magicpaul said:


> Using the hubs idea from here
> 
> View attachment 6876
> View attachment 6877
> View attachment 6878
> View attachment 6879


This is really nice and creative. I have to try this on my phone as well. Good job.


----------



## mayajw

Is anyone else getting a "no mobile data signal" icon in your status bar when you apply the tweaks in cm settings? In alpha 1 and 2.1 I've encountered this. Any fixes? Thanks!


----------



## bridaddy69

mayajw said:


> Is anyone else getting a "no mobile data signal" icon in your status bar when you apply the tweaks in cm settings? In alpha 1 and 2.1 I've encountered this. Any fixes? Thanks!


Turn airplane mode on and off


----------



## mayajw

"bridaddy69 said:


> Turn airplane mode on and off


Thanks, didn't think of doing that. I'll give it a try.

Edit: Did the trick. Thanks man.


----------



## fullmaster

here is my background. not super into the purple but it is the only background out of 600 of them that fit right... tried all resolutions. and wall switcher programs.
the icons on the right when clicked open showing all their contents horizontally

anyway here it is


----------



## l33td00d

magicpaul said:


> Using the hubs idea from here
> 
> View attachment 6876
> View attachment 6877
> View attachment 6878
> View attachment 6879


Very nice!

I see it's available for several specific tablets. Are you using the Iconia A500 files?


----------



## mhassan87

mangkie said:


> View attachment 6863
> 
> 
> New to Android. Wanted something simple.
> :grin2:


which widget are you using for calendar, twitter, and facebook? I'm looking for those widget and a gmail widget


----------



## tngyn

Ice Cream Sandwich Theme
Wallpapers from http://mantia.me/wallpaper/
Suave Icons HD LauncherPro/ADW
Fancy Widget with MIUI Skin


----------



## ufoboi

does that theme comes with the battery percentage indicator?



tngyn said:


> Ice Cream Sandwich Theme
> Wallpapers from http://mantia.me/wallpaper/
> Suave Icons HD LauncherPro/ADW
> Fancy Widget with MIUI Skin


----------



## Jocelyn84

ufoboi said:


> does that theme comes with the battery percentage indicator?


They all do. Cyanogenmod settings > Interface > Status bar tweaks

Sent from my HTC Eva 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tngyn

ufoboi said:


> does that theme comes with the battery percentage indicator?


To get the battery indicator just go to settings>cyanogenmod settings >interface> status bar tweaks. Battery indicator should be in there.


----------



## simollie

Inspired by a few home screen here:

View attachment 4784


----------



## insideTheFlux

View attachment 4792


here is mine currently.


----------



## new_skul




----------



## Dupo24

mhassan87 said:


> View attachment 6825
> 
> 
> This is what I got so far.


That's cool..how do I get a dock like that? I likey.


----------



## mhassan87

Dupo24 said:


> That's cool..how do I get a dock like that? I likey.


it comes with the VTL Launcher, it has right side, left side, and bottom dock area. It's my favorite launcher so far


----------



## Joenathan

Themeing the Dialer for my ICS theme, pretty worthless on the touchpad but looks pretty good, the background is transparent so the wallpaper shows through.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Joenathan said:


> Themeing the Dialer for my ICS theme, pretty worthless on the touchpad but looks pretty good, the background is transparent so the wallpaper shows through.


Just want to say Thank you for the themes you've made 

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joenathan

Jocelyn84 said:


> Just want to say Thank you for the themes you've made
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Thank you for your thanks


----------



## rzkma

mangkie said:


> View attachment 6863
> 
> 
> New to Android. Wanted something simple.
> :grin2:


Which calendar and facebook widget are you using?


----------



## magicpaul

l33td00d said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I see it's available for several specific tablets. Are you using the Iconia A500 files?


Not using files from any version. Got everything myself. It's not really _available_ for specific tablets as such. The concept is just having multiple themed homescreens using multipicture live wallpaper and using minimalistic text/widgets etc to flesh it out. People have just implemented it on different tablets but you could do the same on any tablet or even a phone if you really wanted. I got all the images off Google, searching for 1024x768 images that suited each of my hubs. Icons are Faenza icon set for ADW. News widget is Pulse.


----------



## mhassan87

Here's what I'm working on using the hubs idea


----------



## gomorrah




----------



## itsdollar

My take on "Hubs"


----------



## Kaze105

Im seeing some beautiful screens, but where are you guys getting the themes from? I see a nice list on XDA, but some that are here dont even seem to be in the list on XDA.


----------



## frankydroid

itsdollar said:


>


that's a sweet suit and icon combo!


----------



## viper3two

Itsdollar...that is so nice. U need to tell us how!


----------



## crump84

viper3two said:


> Itsdollar...that is so nice. U need to tell us how!


Check this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1232359


----------



## itsdollar

viper3two said:


> Itsdollar...that is so nice. U need to tell us how!


Multi Live Wallpaper app is the best. I got that idea and the concept from this thread.It gives you a different wall for each screen. Everything else is just widgets organized based on the title I put in. The titles are minimalistic text widgets.


----------



## mhassan87

Kaze105 said:


> Im seeing some beautiful screens, but where are you guys getting the themes from? I see a nice list on XDA, but some that are here dont even seem to be in the list on XDA.


there's no theme... just follow the XDA thread on hubs. It helped me alot. here's a link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1039586%22


----------



## mhassan87

does anybody know a movies widget like mizuu for android 2.3.7 and a good email widget? Mizuu only works on 3.0


----------



## mhassan87

itsdollar said:


> My take on "Hubs"


how did you get rid of the find and hide status bar button on your status bar?


----------



## crump84

Just playing around with "hubs" idea. Still needs some work but it's fun to mess with.


----------



## crump84

mhassan87 said:


> how did you get rid of the find and hide status bar button on your status bar?


Settings > CyanogenMod Settings > tablet tweaks > Choose soft buttons


----------



## itsdollar

crump84 said:


> Just playing around with "hubs" idea. Still needs some work but it's fun to mess with.


Looks good. I like your walls too.


----------



## viper3two

crump84 said:


> Multi Live Wallpaper app is the best. I got that idea and the concept from this thread.It gives you a different wall for each screen. Everything else is just widgets organized based on the title I put in. The titles are minimalistic text widgets.


Thanks guys. I think I will give this a try. I have minimalistic text now and Multi Live Wallpaper. I have a few questions before I get started:
What is that bottom taskbar? The home/menu/back/search bar? I know how to disable adw launcher but I can't find that taskbar.
Where did you look to get those wallpapers? Those are fantastic......
I read through that post at xda, gonna give it a try.


----------



## crump84

viper3two said:


> Thanks guys. I think I will give this a try. I have minimalistic text now and Multi Live Wallpaper. I have a few questions before I get started:
> What is that bottom taskbar? The home/menu/back/search bar? I know how to disable adw launcher but I can't find that taskbar.
> Where did you look to get those wallpapers? Those are fantastic......
> I read through that post at xda, gonna give it a try.


The status bar is from the trnasformerbread theme, you can get it here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1130271
I got my wallpapers from this app https://market.andro...m.citc.wallbase


----------



## viper3two

Thanks!
And itsdollar, is that the same status bar you used? Also, where'd you get your wallpapers?


----------



## mhassan87

viper3two said:


> Thanks!
> And itsdollar, is that the same status bar you used? Also, where'd you get your wallpapers?


Yes he did, Transformerbread looks really great. try to use it with the ADW launcher


----------



## Faideelah

Stupid question, but how do you get your wallpapers to look crisp and not stretched out? I've tried using suggestions like Wallpaper "Maker" apps from the Market, but it doesn't help

Basically, the wallpaper I use in webOS looks detailed and perfect. When I try using the SAME wallpaper on CM7, it forces me to crop it and it blows the image up to an ugly size.


----------



## mhassan87

Faideelah said:


> Stupid question, but how do you get your wallpapers to look crisp and not stretched out? I've tried using suggestions like Wallpaper "Maker" apps from the Market, but it doesn't help
> 
> Basically, the wallpaper I use in webOS looks detailed and perfect. When I try using the SAME wallpaper on CM7, it forces me to crop it and it blows the image up to an ugly size.


use multipicture live wallpaper, it fits all the pictures in for you, and it also allows different pictures for different screens and also transitions


----------



## Faideelah

mhassan87 said:


> use multipicture live wallpaper, it fits all the pictures in for you, and it also allows different pictures for different screens and also transitions


Weird. I tried this yesterday and it didn't work for me. Now it works perfectly. Thanks, bro!


----------



## itsdollar

I got some of the walls from a google search and others from a dropbox. I use Launcherpro but to complete the hubs concepts adw ex works better.


----------



## mhassan87

does anyone know how I can move the adw launcher dock to the right side? its on the bottom and I prefer for it to be on the right or left side


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Just a quick question about settings..
I had this option enabled once before (making the soft buttons unhidden by pressing the Volumne button..) but have no clue where to go again to enable it? Want to avoid using the Back(home) button. Mine feels unsturdy/crappy


----------



## tribestros

Keeping it simple and professional


----------



## rodohmes

undroath2death said:


> View attachment 4642
> 
> 
> newest setup, not sure.... kinda the same changed a few things around, if anyone has a pins music mod that looks decent on the touchpad let me know, all the ones ive tried look really bad


Your wallpaper & clock are awesome. Links? 

sent from my Android HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkoil

Here's my current screen.

I can't find any info on here from what I've searched so far but how is everyone able to post a full size wallpaper for their backgrounds?


----------



## Ostrovsky

Heres mine


----------



## milski65

MathewSK81 said:


> Probably changed the grid size in the launcher. Not sure if you can do it on ADW or not. I use Go Launcher and have my grid size set to 10x10 instead of the standard 4x4.


How do you get 10x10 on golauncher?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## matthindle

tribestros said:


> Keeping it simple and professional


I like the look of that RSS widget. What is it?


----------



## lddx

It's a definite work in progress. I have to find some icons that work better.


----------



## evoic

Simple for now.
I'll probably go crazy with it as the weeks / months go by, which is my usual behavior with new Android devices.









Until then......

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/screenshot1319396696071.png


----------



## rodohmes

undroath2death said:


> View attachment 4642
> 
> 
> newest setup, not sure.... kinda the same changed a few things around, if anyone has a pins music mod that looks decent on the touchpad let me know, all the ones ive tried look really bad


Awesome, awesome, awesome. Links to wallpaper and clock please?


----------



## juengling

mtjnkee said:


> What weather widget is that? With the forecast.


The left one is Aix Weather Widget which is free and the right one is
Beautiful Widget which you get free on GetJar Gold Apps.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## D4RkNIKON

Honeyclone


----------



## viper3two

Guys
I've ran into a bit of a problem. I have read through the thread over at XDA regarding the HUBS setup. I can do it with no problem, I can set up my wallpaper for each screen and add widgets. I am using the Multi Wallpaper Live Wallpaper for each desktop. I have run into a stumbling block though....
If I use Launcher Pro, it works fine, but lacks the ability to create a short cut to Simple Text. (I am trying to make a text box and you click on it to navigate to other screens, as mentioned at XDA.
If I use ADW Launcher EX, which is required for this to work (also mentioned at XDA), it basically FUBARs my desktop. The Mutli LIve Wallpaper will not work, it keeps the same image on all 5 desktops, and the font and icons are HUGE.
So, I just put on the stock ADW Launcher and returned to normal for now.......

Is there a way with Launcher Pro, that you can create an icon in Simple Text to navigate to a different desktop?

Also, does anybody else have that experience, if you install ADW Launcher EX, it fubars the desktop?

I reloaded Alpha 2.1 last night because it was so messed up after installing ADW Launcher EX, just didn't know what to try next.
Thanks


----------



## md213

cruisx said:


>


love the wallpaper. where'd ya get it?


----------



## viper3two

I figured out one thing with ADW Launcher EX...it was the setting scroll wallpaper that was killing Multi Wallpaper app. Working now.
Just one other question on ADW Launcher EX. I have on the main launcher bar, X, X, menu, X, X. How do I make the main launcher bar show only the menu launcher box (Center)? Thanks


----------



## lu270bro

viper3two said:


> I figured out one thing with ADW Launcher EX...it was the setting scroll wallpaper that was killing Multi Wallpaper app. Working now.
> Just one other question on ADW Launcher EX. I have on the main launcher bar, X, X, menu, X, X. How do I make the main launcher bar show only the menu launcher box (Center)? Thanks


Menu> more > adw> UI Settings > main dock style > then set to 1 icon.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## undroath2death

custom wallpaper/ custom page indicators/ ice cream sandwich theme by joenathan (great work) minimalistic icons found over at XDA, tweaked lost_exhibit mclock, oneseven widget, colorize widget for agenda, greader, and timeline, player pro widget for music (still cant find a pins music mod that works with touchpad landscape) and transparent palmary widget pro...i think thats everything


----------



## makeveli007

Clean, Simple, Functional.


----------



## Joenathan

Notification pull down from the Alpha 2 release the ICS theme, I think it's a little too busy, I need to simplify all the color variation.


----------



## Joenathan

undroath2death said:


> custom wallpaper/ custom page indicators/ ice cream sandwich theme by joenathan (great work) minimalistic icons found over at XDA, tweaked lost_exhibit mclock, oneseven widget, colorize widget for agenda, greader, and timeline, player pro widget for music (still cant find a pins music mod that works with touchpad landscape) and transparent palmary widget pro...i think thats everything


Very nice setup! Looks very functional.


----------



## dark_angel

makeveli007 said:


> Clean, Simple, Functional.


 Nice link please


----------



## undroath2death

Joenathan said:


> Very nice setup! Looks very functional.


Thanks! Means quite a bit coming from u love ur work


----------



## dark_angel

Joenathan said:


> Themeing the Dialer for my ICS theme, pretty worthless on the touchpad but looks pretty good, the background is transparent so the wallpaper shows through.


Nice!


----------



## dark_angel

juengling said:


> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Nice!!


----------



## AbsoluteZero

The video does a terrible job of showing how good/smooth the "Hub" navigation works but I thought I'd post it anyway.
If, like me, you just want a navigation hub in the corner (within quick access of your thumb) setup so that when you click on a different page it basically switches so fast that it doesn't look like the navigation ever moves (look as hard as you want but when holding it you wont see it) and instead looks like everything else on the page reloads around it...
-Set a constant wallpaper (by constant, I mean one that doesn't change page to page)
-Open your launcher's settings (ADW Ex in my case) and set screen transition effect to normal (not required but should help) and set both bounce and scrolling speed to 0.

As I said, the video does a terrible job at indicating how well it switches page to page and I didn't mess with evening out the colors. It looks really clean page to page once you hide the status bar.

Don't worry much about the layout...all that will probably change.

*Used:*
ADW Ex
ICS Table Tweaked Tmo theme
Minimalistic Text (background for menu)
Simple Text (icons for menu entries)
One More Clock
BW weather
Scrollable News (RSS feeds)
Android Pro Widgets (calendar, Twitter and FB)
Simi Folder (Games folder)
Swiftkey X tablet (KB)


----------



## thebowers

undroath2death said:


> custom wallpaper/ custom page indicators/ ice cream sandwich theme by joenathan (great work) minimalistic icons found over at XDA, tweaked lost_exhibit mclock, oneseven widget, colorize widget for agenda, greader, and timeline, player pro widget for music (still cant find a pins music mod that works with touchpad landscape) and transparent palmary widget pro...i think thats everything


Link to minimal icons? Do they come that big or did you modify them?


----------



## itsdollar

undroath2death said:


> custom wallpaper/ custom page indicators/ ice cream sandwich theme by joenathan (great work) minimalistic icons found over at XDA, tweaked lost_exhibit mclock, oneseven widget, colorize widget for agenda, greader, and timeline, player pro widget for music (still cant find a pins music mod that works with touchpad landscape) and transparent palmary widget pro...i think thats everything


nice screens


----------



## undroath2death

thebowers said:


> Link to minimal icons? Do they come that big or did you modify them?


couldnt find the exact xda link but found them elsewhere http://droidpirate.com/2010/10/03/launcherpro-icons-manups-transparent-text/

i made them larger and placed them on my wallpaper via photoshop


----------



## zondajag

http://rootzwiki.com...ad/#entry186955

My current home screen is there. Can't be bothered to reupload







, It isn't how I usually have it (usually less icons) but I'm seeing what apps I use most.

If anyone can point me in the direction of a good ICS theme-chooser theme that doesn't look like a blurred mess, I would be very grateful.


----------



## n388mm

changed it up a bit


----------



## undroath2death

n388mm said:


> changed it up a bit


like how simple it is
can u share that app icon?


----------



## thebowers

undroath2death said:


> couldnt find the exact xda link but found them elsewhere http://droidpirate.com/2010/10/03/launcherpro-icons-manups-transparent-text/
> 
> i made them larger and placed them on my wallpaper via photoshop


What about going from one screen to another?


----------



## redbelly

crump84 said:


> Just playing around with "hubs" idea. Still needs some work but it's fun to mess with.


What is the bookmark widget that you have on the right hand side of the middle screen?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## iceteap3

Here's mine


----------



## n388mm

undroath2death said:


> like how simple it is
> can u share that app icon?


thank you

attached is the png and psd


----------



## crump84

redbelly said:


> What is the bookmark widget that you have on the right hand side of the middle screen?
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


It's launcher pro.. You need the pro key for the widgets. Also, Android Pro Widgets is a really good free alternative


----------



## crump84

n388mm said:


> changed it up a bit


Love the first wallpaper.. mind sharing? Thanks


----------



## desiretouchpad

Here's mine again can't stop mucking around with it


----------



## redbelly

crump84 said:


> It's launcher pro.. You need the pro key for the widgets. Also, Android Pro Widgets is a really good free alternative


thanks, just downloaded APW yesterday, havent really played around with it but i'll check it out


----------



## Exadical

iceteap3 said:


> Here's mine


what theme do you use? and where can I download it? thank you


----------



## iceteap3

Exadical said:


> what theme do you use? and where can I download it? thank you


Exadical, the theme im using is the ics theme by* joenathane *

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1311339


----------



## coned_miro

Calendar Screen:









Home Screen:









Games Screen:









Media Screen:









Utilities Screen:









Extras Screen:


----------



## schwarma

For anyone using Hubs, has your battery life suffered due to the live wallpapers? Just curious before I start down that path.


----------



## thomas1097

Here's mine:


----------



## expired

1 down, 4 to go


----------



## mintcookies

for those using the ICS theme by joenathane, how do you get the time in the status bar to be white? mine is blue, i've tried using the 2.1 versions with both the large clock and the small one.


----------



## lovleshgarg

coned_miro said:


> Calendar Screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games Screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilities Screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extras Screen:


what is the widget at the bottom with calendar, home, games etc?


----------



## Toly

Here's mine. Love it.. clean and simple


----------



## RozenRed

here it is, simply the best~


----------



## zondajag

ears1991 said:


> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


where did you get that clock wiidget from?


----------



## Darinmc




----------



## newtonfb

n388mm said:


> changed it up a bit


Love the first wallpaper with the forest also...could you provide me with a link to it?


----------



## Joenathan

newtonfb said:


> Love the first wallpaper with the forest also...could you provide me with a link to it?


Found via tineye
http://christianschmidt.com/#/Landscape/Page_2/Image_13


----------



## Phryxus

Here's mine so far!
UberMusic, is music widget
Beautiful Widgets, super clock, Ice Cream Sandwich clock skin, glowdroid weather skin
agenda widget, for calendar
using the stock ADW launcher
ics theme - http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1311339 
Nightfall LWP


----------



## expired

After some playing around (still not 100%):


----------



## desifun

expired said:


> After some playing around (still not 100%):


I really like all your screens settings. Can you tell us which widgets and theme are you using??

TIA


----------



## lonelily

What is the row with the home, menu, back, search and hide buttons called and how do you change it?


----------



## expired

desifun said:


> What is the row with the home, menu, back, search and hide buttons called and how do you change it?


They are called soft keys and you can change it by getting CM7 themes from market and aplying them using theme chooser app


----------



## Kev13Dd

n388mm said:


> changed it up a bit


Which theme is this? I love the soft buttons, but I can't find any theme that has these soft buttons and keeps the green battery/wifi signal (the rest are blue or grey)

K


----------



## austinb324

Here is my most recent setup. Seems this thread has taken off...


----------



## andylap

heres mine


----------



## n388mm

newtonfb said:


> Which theme is this? I love the soft buttons, but I can't find any theme that has these soft buttons and keeps the green battery/wifi signal (the rest are blue or grey)
> 
> K


I basically just injected my own home menu and back icons, that i created to look like ICS, into the transformerbread softbuttons only apk
original theme is here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1130271
"Soft Buttons Only" under Download.


----------



## desifun

expired said:


> Cheers, Sure:
> 
> Minimalistc Text - Homescreen headers,
> Beautiful Widgets - Clock, date, weather
> Mini info - Ram, Cpu, Storage
> EuroMillions Lottery Results
> Ice cream sandwhich clock
> APW - Calander, bookmakrs, facebook, twitter
> Pulse - news widgets
> 
> Wallpapers - google, social one I made quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theme: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1311339
> 
> Launcher: VTL
> 
> They are called soft keys and you can change it by getting CM7 themes from market and aplying them using theme chooser app


Thanks for your quick and detailed reply. When you say APW apparently for Facebook,twitter and bookmarks what app is that? And I loved your wallpapers on every screen, what are the names?Thanks


----------



## mooja

Nothing special here.

Vtl launcher, Joenathane's ice cream theme, multipicture live wallpaper, make your clock widget, simple text for folder icons, and folder organizer+desktop Visualizer for the folders(they all look about the same and I think hubs are overrated, but I like the icons for them)

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65

desifun said:


> Thanks for your quick and detailed reply. When you say APW apparently for Facebook,twitter and bookmarks what app is that? And I loved your wallpapers on every screen, what are the names?Thanks


That's Android Pro Widget.


----------



## kwatch

Like a lot of others on here, mine is pretty simple.


----------



## crump84

For today.. Thanks to another poster for the wallpaper










Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


----------



## evoic

Darinmc said:


>


For my tastes......this is the winner so far.
A+


----------



## onetootreefor

can you tell me where you got these softbuttons and statusbars?


----------



## JKirk

Which keyboard are you using there? It looks really nice and user friendly!



anonymoose said:


> View attachment 4245


----------



## eQDarkness

Mine:









Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## lenny555

Howdy friends,

would someone mind telling me how to get my widgets to the edge of the screen please.

Thanks


----------



## thebowers

crump84 said:


> For today.. Thanks to another poster for the wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


what widget is your word clock?


----------



## milski65

thebowers said:


> what widget is your word clock?


Clock is bobclock 3d. Its free. Great clock widvet.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## quake101

undroath2death said:


> custom wallpaper/ custom page indicators/ ice cream sandwich theme by joenathan (great work) minimalistic icons found over at XDA, tweaked lost_exhibit mclock, oneseven widget, colorize widget for agenda, greader, and timeline, player pro widget for music (still cant find a pins music mod that works with touchpad landscape) and transparent palmary widget pro...i think thats everything


Nicely done!


----------



## quake101

thebowers said:


> Link to minimal icons? Do they come that big or did you modify them?


I think these might be it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=797194


----------



## speedfreak32

I am using go launcher ex. It works well for me, accept for the app drawer. This is how it looks. Anyone have any luck making the app drawer look better?


----------



## milski65

speedfreak32 said:


> I am using go launcher ex. It works well for me, accept for the app drawer. This is how it looks. Anyone have any luck making the app drawer look better?


Still

Still have not found an answer for this, but I'm looking.


----------



## austinb324

speedfreak32 said:


> I am using go launcher ex. It works well for me, accept for the app drawer. This is how it looks. Anyone have any luck making the app drawer look better?


Not sure what all you can do. What I do know is that it is not optimized for tablet devices. If your willing to spend ~$3 I would try out ADW launcher ex. Works GREAT on the tablet and has extremely fluid desktop scrolling.


----------



## ryman

I love it:


----------



## Synical_99

austinb324 said:


> Here is my most recent setup. Seems this thread has taken off...


Are you using ADW EX launcher? If so are your widgets being applied on the desktop with a 1/4 in away from the edge of the screen. I tried messing with all the settings to get it aligned to the edge of the screen an no luck.


----------



## onetootreefor

Just wanted to post an update
Launcher pro
Ics theme
Honeycomb super clock
Honeycomb launcher pro Widgets


----------



## Synical_99

onetootreefor said:


> Just wanted to post an update Launcher pro Ics theme Honeycomb super clock Honeycomb launcher pro Widgets


Where did you get the ics theme for pro launcher?


----------



## milski65

austinb324 said:


> Not sure what all you can do. What I do know is that it is not optimized for tablet devices. If your willing to spend ~$3 I would try out ADW launcher ex. Works GREAT on the tablet and has extremely fluid desktop scrolling.


I have adw ex as well. On my tp, as with my 2 X's, golauncher is more fluid/responsive then adw ex is. Not sure why.


----------



## onetootreefor

Synical_99 said:


> Where did you get the ics theme for pro launcher?


its actually a honeycomb theme i found for launcher pro, but i can't remember where I got it. when i get home ill look for the apk and see where i got it.


----------



## mintcookies

crump84 said:


> For today.. Thanks to another poster for the wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


where did you get the icon for the app drawer? the one with the circle and dots inside.


----------



## crump84

mintcookies said:


> where did you get the icon for the app drawer? the one with the circle and dots inside.


Here you go, its inside the zip http://db.tt/89wl3206

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joenathan

For those who wanted to use HoneyBread on the Touchpad, the redrawing issue has been addressed.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1121144


----------



## Phryxus

milski65 said:


> I have adw ex as well. On my tp, as with my 2 X's, golauncher is more fluid/responsive then adw ex is. Not sure why.


I can't get ADW Ex to work very well on my TP. It is amazing on my DInc, but the formatting is off for my icons. They are strange sizes (sometimes large, sometimes small), the grid doesn't extend to the borders of the screen (about an inch on all sides that is not usable), and the font on the icons doesn't fit.. not sure why it doesn't work on tablets. (for me ;-) )

Might give GO Launcher a try though! Thanks


----------



## dspcap

milski65 said:


> I have adw ex as well. On my tp, as with my 2 X's, golauncher is more fluid/responsive then adw ex is. Not sure why.


I love ADW EX on my Incredible, but find that Launcher Pro works much better on the Toucpad.


----------



## Synical_99

dspcap said:


> I love ADW EX on my Incredible, but find that Launcher Pro works much better on the Toucpad.


I agree with dspcap. I wish i would've known before i bought the adw ex.


----------



## Synical_99

Joenathan said:


> For those who wanted to use HoneyBread on the Touchpad, the redrawing issue has been addressed.
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1121144


Are you using this theme on your TP or Nook? The link you provided leads to a thread for nooks???


----------



## austinb324

Synical_99 said:


> I love ADW EX on my Incredible, but find that Launcher Pro works much better on the Toucpad.


I started with launcher pro(look at OP) but had to change to something else because the stretched out dockbar was atrocious IMO.


----------



## Joenathan

Synical_99 said:


> Are you using this theme on your TP or Nook? The link you provided leads to a thread for nooks???


It is a CM7 theme chooser theme, It'll work on any CM7 device, I own a Touchpad and a Nook, it works equally well on both.


----------



## Synical_99

mhassan87 said:


> Here's what I'm working on using the hubs idea


How did you get the weather widgets to display several different cities? Are they all different app widgets? How did you get to set the navigation buttons on top using launcher pro?


----------



## Johnroy

Here's mine so far:
ADW EX Launcher
ICS Theme
mClock
PureGrid Calendar
APW Widgets
PowerAMP
Pulse Reader
WidgetSoid
Elixir 2 Widget


----------



## lenny555

Gday again,

can anyone explain how i go about getting my widgets right top the edge of the screen using adx ex please.

Thanks


----------



## Johnroy

Go to ADW Ex Settings -> Screen Preferences -> Desktop Rows = 10, Desktop Columns = 10
Then check "Overlap widgets" in Screen Preferences
Then go to "Advanced Settings" In Screen Preferences and check "Auto Stretch"

Hope this helps!


----------



## Zzed

Pardon my noobness, but is there a key combo (like webOS) to screen shot or an app? What's your method?

Long press on power button... doesn't seem to do it?


----------



## Joenathan

Zzed said:


> Pardon my noobness, but is there a key combo (like webOS) to screen shot or an app? What's your method?


Press and hold the power button and in the menu you have an option to take a screenshot.


----------



## Zzed

Joenathan said:


> Press and hold the power button and in the menu you have an option to take a screenshot.


Hah, the menu was not popping up. Reboot and got it thanks.


----------



## secondclaw

Here's mine with VTI.Launcher


----------



## livpalm

Johnroy said:


> Go to ADW Ex Settings -> Screen Preferences -> Desktop Rows = 10, Desktop Columns = 10
> Then check "Overlap widgets" in Screen Preferences
> Then go to "Advanced Settings" In Screen Preferences and check "Auto Stretch"
> 
> Hope this helps!


Tried this and no go...


----------



## sandman

I really like go launcher but hate the look of the app drawer. The icons and font are just too large and look stupid. Is there a way to resize them?


----------



## rjs987

livpalm said:


> Tried this and no go...


Tried this as well did not work. Can anyone tell us how to place widgets and icons at the edge of the screen using adw ex.


----------



## beardedspoooon

rjs987 said:


> Tried this as well did not work. Can anyone tell us how to place widgets and icons at the edge of the screen using adw ex.


Post a screenshot of what the problem is exactly. I'm using ADW EX.

Sent from my CM7 TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atothep

beardedspoooon said:


> Post a screenshot of what the problem is exactly. I'm using ADW EX.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 TouchPad using Tapatalk


What icons are you using


----------



## emperorpwl

rjs987 said:


> Tried this as well did not work. Can anyone tell us how to place widgets and icons at the edge of the screen using adw ex.


there's a main dock setting to "expand desktop", try that


----------



## beardedspoooon

atothep said:


> there's a main dock setting to "expand desktop", try that


I have the dock style set to none, 10x10 desktop. Bet your suggestion is what they were missing.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## austinb324

emperorpwl said:


> there's a main dock setting to "expand desktop", try that


Worked for me.


----------



## livpalm

emperorpwl said:


> there's a main dock setting to "expand desktop", try that


Yes, that worked. Thanks


----------



## jlwhite90

I love icons!!!!


----------



## Padillla

bauerknight said:


> Here are my homescreens:
> 
> View attachment 4676
> [
> 
> List of programs use for widgets(click for market link)
> 
> launcher pro
> MultiPicture Live Wallpaper
> minimalistic text
> bobclockd3
> greader pro
> yahoo sportacular
> desktop visualizer for gaming coins
> simifolder
> 
> Here's a youtube of the touchpad in action with these homescreens:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3v1kY9xfJg


*This is how a post on this thread should look like, everybody share, no ppl asking the same question 4 times.*
At least the name of the apps, launcher and widgets will be cool.


----------



## dmo580

what's the stupid black bar when you install ADW Launcher EX? Is that the dock? i can't find a way to remove it!!!!


----------



## mezdup

here's mine:










feel free to ask if you want any information on anything you see here (pm if i don't reply to you)


----------



## thebowers

mezdup said:


> here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to ask if you want any information on anything you see here (pm if i don't reply to you)


what APW theme is that?


----------



## mezdup

thebowers said:


> what APW theme is that?


APW? if you mean ADW, i'm actually using Go Launcher Ex with a Space Theme.


----------



## mezdup

escoe said:



> hello can you tell me what the steps are to get my UI to look like the ones from your screenshot. I'm currently using the default cm7 theme and don't really know what I'm doing.


Go Launcher Ex with Space Theme (both free)
Go Twitter & Go Facebook with Dark Theme (all free)
Custom Launcher Icons for all icons on screen (bought)
Make Look Good weather widget (free)
MattedBlues CM7 Theme (bought)


----------



## frankydroid

mezdup said:


> APW? if you mean ADW, i'm actually using Go Launcher Ex with a Space Theme.


He means Android Pro Widgets


----------



## hypermetalsonic

How are you all making the bottom bar menu appear on the top? Does it matter what Launcher I'm using? Or is this something only AWD does..


----------



## crump84

hypermetalsonic said:


> How are you all making the bottom bar menu appear on the top? Does it matter what Launcher I'm using? Or is this something only AWD does..


Menu > settings > Cyanogen Mod settings > tablet tweaks

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lenny555

Johnroy said:


> Go to ADW Ex Settings -> Screen Preferences -> Desktop Rows = 10, Desktop Columns = 10
> Then check "Overlap widgets" in Screen Preferences
> Then go to "Advanced Settings" In Screen Preferences and check "Auto Stretch"
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for the response, will try tonight.


----------



## Johnroy

lenny555 said:


> Thanks for the response, will try tonight.


Also, make sure to go to ADW Ex Settings -> UI Setings -> Main Dock -> Main Dock Style = Set to "None (Expand desktop)"


----------



## Synical_99

Here is my setup based on the hubs idea.

ADW EX
Minimilistic Text
Transformerbread theme
Folder Organizer


----------



## mylasthope

When using minimalistic text, how do you get the widgets to stay on every screen and have it highlight which screen you are on?



Synical_99 said:


> Here is my setup based on the hubs idea.
> 
> ADW EX
> Minimilistic Text
> Transformerbread theme
> Folder Organizer


----------



## frankydroid

mylasthope said:


> When using minimalistic text, how do you get the widgets to stay on every screen and have it highlight which screen you are on?


He has made separate widgets for every screen. You can change the color of the widget


----------



## Synical_99

mylasthope said:


> He has made separate widgets for every screen. You can change the color of the widget


Yes thats exactly what i did. I changed the color of the widget according to the screen that it is on.


----------



## moelsiaed88

crump84 said:


> keeping my homescreen clean.. for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL, just realized my date is wrong
> 
> Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


hey, may i ask where you got that clock widget?


----------



## oodasbobooo

Synical_99 said:


> Here is my setup based on the hubs idea.
> 
> ADW EX
> Minimilistic Text
> Transformerbread theme
> Folder Organizer


Hey man, any chance you'd be willing to post the link to the android/cubes wallpaper you're using on your productivity screen? Its awesome!!


----------



## slurpeeking

Synical_99 said:


> Here is my setup based on the hubs idea.
> 
> ADW EX
> Minimilistic Text
> Transformerbread theme
> Folder Organizer


Looks great. I'm trying to base mine on the hubs idea as well, and am using ADW EX. How did you get different wallpapers for each screen? I tried using MultiPicture Live wallpapers, but could get only one wallpaper for all the screen and thought it was not fully compatible with ADW EX. Did you use something else, or do I just not know what I am doing with MultiPicture?


----------



## hurstkb

slurpeeking said:


> Looks great. I'm trying to base mine on the hubs idea as well, and am using ADW EX. How did you get different wallpapers for each screen? I tried using MultiPicture Live wallpapers, but could get only one wallpaper for all the screen and thought it was not fully compatible with ADW EX. Did you use something else, or do I just not know what I am doing with MultiPicture?


I had difficulties with this at first as well (Hub Ideas is Awesome looking). To get the multiple backgrounds, go into your Cyanogenmod Settings and you have to turn on wallpaper scrolling. Then it works with ADW EX.

My question is, has anyone gotten the Minimilistic Text widgets to take them to each of the individual pages? How do you do that? All I could get them to do was launch apps which I dont really want.


----------



## Synical_99

slurpeeking said:


> Looks great. I'm trying to base mine on the hubs idea as well, and am using ADW EX. How did you get different wallpapers for each screen? I tried using MultiPicture Live wallpapers, but could get only one wallpaper for all the screen and thought it was not fully compatible with ADW EX. Did you use something else, or do I just not know what I am doing with MultiPicture?


Actually thats exactly what i used multipicture live wallpaper. Under the mulitpicture live wallpaper settings instead of selecting to common settings, you select add individual settings and it will prompt you the number of the screen which 1 is to the farthest left. Since ADW Ex only lets you have 5 screens thats the number of additional settings you should have. After that all it is just pointing to the folder of wallpapers you have on your sd card according to the screen you want it on. Hope this helps.


----------



## Synical_99

hurstkb said:


> I had difficulties with this at first as well (Hub Ideas is Awesome looking). To get the multiple backgrounds, go into your Cyanogenmod Settings and you have to turn on wallpaper scrolling. Then it works with ADW EX. My question is, has anyone gotten the Minimilistic Text widgets to take them to each of the individual pages? How do you do that? All I could get them to do was launch apps which I dont really want.


To my knowledge, you use minimilistic text to set labels like i have shown and change the back ground color. Within those labels you can have a variety of thing like time spelled out, battery usage, calendar etc. The method i think you are looking for is using simple text application. That app has widgets that you can customize to point to a specific screen. You can use this as reference http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1232357 read *UPDATE 9/20 NAVIGATING BETWEEN HUBS.* Hope this helps.


----------



## crump84

moelsiaed88 said:


> hey, may i ask where you got that clock widget?


It's the ics clock.. Here you go http://db.tt/kPZ4v1YT

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr2lor

hurstkb said:


> I had difficulties with this at first as well (Hub Ideas is Awesome looking). To get the multiple backgrounds, go into your Cyanogenmod Settings and you have to turn on wallpaper scrolling. Then it works with ADW EX.
> 
> My question is, has anyone gotten the Minimilistic Text widgets to take them to each of the individual pages? How do you do that? All I could get them to do was launch apps which I dont really want.


I used Simple Text to create icons to navigate to other pages.

Steps I used:
1) custom shortcut (assumings you are using adw ex)
2) select "pick your activity"
3) select "launcher actions" and choose what screen you want the icon navigate to (screen 1, 2, etc.)
4) press the icon to change the icon and select "adetheme icon packs"
5) select "simple text" (assuming you have your text setup already such as home, game, etc.)


----------



## frankydroid

mr2lor said:


> I used Simple Text to create icons to navigate to other pages.
> 
> Steps I used:
> 1) custom shortcut (assumings you are using adw ex)
> 2) select "pick your activity"
> 3) select "launcher actions" and choose what screen you want the icon navigate to (screen 1, 2, etc.)
> 4) press the icon to change the icon and select "adetheme icon packs"
> 5) select "simple text" (assuming you have your text setup already such as home, game, etc.)


Did you have any trouble with saving the simple text icon (not the layout) you made? I've tried to save them but it tells me I can't... I don't think that's normal :l


----------



## Synical_99

oodasbobooo said:


> Hey man, any chance you'd be willing to post the link to the android/cubes wallpaper you're using on your productivity screen? Its awesome!!


Sorry it took so long i couldnt remember where i found it but here is a direct link. It will only be available for a limited time. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31368097/Better%20Life%20Together.jpg


----------



## mylasthope

Synical_99 said:


> I used Simple Text to create icons to navigate to other pages.
> 
> Steps I used:
> 1) custom shortcut (assumings you are using adw ex)
> 2) select "pick your activity"
> 3) select "launcher actions" and choose what screen you want the icon navigate to (screen 1, 2, etc.)
> 4) press the icon to change the icon and select "adetheme icon packs"
> 5) select "simple text" (assuming you have your text setup already such as home, game, etc.)


when using simple text, do you have to add them to every single screen as well?


----------



## Synical_99

mylasthope said:


> Wow! Just to make sure I don't mess this up when I get home, you have 5 widgets on each of your 5 screens with 1 widget a different color based on the screen it is on, making for a total of 25 widgets? when using simple text, do you have to add them to every single screen as well?


Yup thats right.


----------



## eclipsed450

mr2lor said:


> I used Simple Text to create icons to navigate to other pages.
> 
> Steps I used:
> 1) custom shortcut (assumings you are using adw ex)
> 2) select "pick your activity"
> 3) select "launcher actions" and choose what screen you want the icon navigate to (screen 1, 2, etc.)
> 4) press the icon to change the icon and select "adetheme icon packs"
> 5) select "simple text" (assuming you have your text setup already such as home, game, etc.)


how do you get it to fill the larger space? following these steps i'm only allowed to create a 1x1 icon.


----------



## hashman

my humble attempt!


----------



## Soapinmouth

Simple clean hidden bar, use gestures instead


----------



## Soapinmouth

And swipe left for fb/twitter and news


----------



## Bug Splat

Anyone know how to get the Hub names/widgets to take you to the right screen using Launcher Pro Plus? I really don't want to give up the feature of resizing widgets by switching to ADW EX. Plus I already paid for LP


----------



## frankydroid

Bug Splat said:


> Anyone know how to get the Hub names/widgets to take you to the right screen using Launcher Pro Plus? I really don't want to give up the feature of resizing widgets by switching to ADW EX. Plus I already paid for LP


You can change sizes on adw ex too. I bought both, it's less than 5 dollars. I end up getting sick of launcher pro so I use adw for a few months, and vice versa


----------



## mr2lor

frankydroid said:


> Did you have any trouble with saving the simple text icon (not the layout) you made? I've tried to save them but it tells me I can't... I don't think that's normal :l


I have no problem saving the simple text. You might want to reinstall and try it again.


----------



## mr2lor

mylasthope said:


> Wow! Just to make sure I don't mess this up when I get home, you have 5 widgets on each of your 5 screens with 1 widget a different color based on the screen it is on, making for a total of 25 widgets?
> 
> when using simple text, do you have to add them to every single screen as well?


I add them all to my screen by doing it one by one. Remember to save your text so that you don't have to do it all over. I don't know if there is a shortcut to auto add them to every single screen.


----------



## Synical_99

[quote name=&#39;hashman&#39; timestamp=&#39;1320273527&#39; post=&#39;207444&#39;]
my humble attempt!

 

[/quote] Great work! I like your home screen wallpaper Is it photoshopped?


----------



## hashman

Synical_99 said:


> Great work! I like your home screen wallpaper Is it photoshopped?


ya, i have created layers for all screens, so in future - a LOT faster than setting up the widgets , and easier to add/remove/reorder etc


----------



## I Am Marino

hashman said:


> ya, i have created layers for all screens, so in future - a LOT faster than setting up the widgets , and easier to add/remove/reorder etc


I used to know but what's that weather widget in your first screenshot?


----------



## Segnale007

Here's mine


----------



## vmax711

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## hashman

I Am Marino said:


> I used to know but what's that weather widget in your first screenshot?


hummm, its the default one, i don't think i installed any special widget for weather, will check tonight and get back to u


----------



## I Am Marino

hashman said:


> hummm, its the default one, i don't think i installed any special widget for weather, will check tonight and get back to u


Or what app is creating that widget?


----------



## jayhoz

Synical_99 said:


> Sorry it took so long i couldnt remember where i found it but here is a direct link. It will only be available for a limited time. http://dl.dropbox.co...%20Together.jpg


Was going to ask you to repost, but I found a version using Google reverse image search.

http://m.flikie.com/33577280/better_life_together.html?cid=33554432&order=recent


----------



## quake101

Not too fancy but it works for me.


----------



## hpotter

Soapinmouth said:


> Simple clean hidden bar, use gestures instead


How do I activate gestures?


----------



## dancon1961

Was anyone else having problems with MultiPicture Live Wallpaper?
After setting up the wallpapers for single picture for each page, it would run okay for a couple of hours then start freezing up followed by self reboots that I needed to restore from a backup just to use the TP.

If someone did get this to work, can you tell me if there are some specific setting to make it stable. Or maybe there is an alternate app that allows me to set different pictures for each page.

Thanks.


----------



## violentz313

I'm new to themes and was curious is there's a all in one install for the "hubs" theme? Thanks to anyone who can help me.


----------



## BR_Impulse

Soapinmouth said:


> Simple clean hidden bar, use gestures instead


Very nice! Quite clean! I was wondering, what icons are you using?


----------



## ironman

*HOW AWESOME ??*


----------



## rohan

ironman said:


> *HOW AWESOME ??*


Where is that clock from? Its really nice.


----------



## ironman

rohan said:


> Where is that clock from? Its really nice.


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.maize.digitalClock&hl=en


----------



## veaseym21

Morsure said:


> View attachment 4228
> 
> 
> What's the f*cking blank zone around my widget... Do you have the same problem?
> 
> Thanks


in this pic there is a shortcut for sms/mms app is there anyway to get that app to recieve sms from my cell phone??? ive been trying to figure this out for a very long time.


----------



## Metalmurphy

Soapinmouth said:


> And swipe left for fb/twitter and news


Can you tell me which widgets are these?


----------



## cwbarrick1

Ok I might be slow... but I can't seem to get adw launcher ex to allow anything in the top part of the screen. I want items right under up top like where the trash icon appears. I have played with rows and columns but can't find the right setting. From the stock adw I have no issues but love the ex scroll and feel better. Any hints or tips would be appreciated.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk - my liver smells funny.


----------



## acxyvb




----------



## fluxsmith

quake101 said:


> Not too fancy but it works for me.


What's that stock price widget? Thanks.


----------



## BigShotProducer

New set up.
LPP Widgets & BobClockD3 & Perfect System Monitor.


----------



## JohnWPB

Ok, finally getting mine tweaked to my liking....

Here is a screen shot of my setup. This is not a "Here's Mine!", Paste Picture, Post, and run post!

To help stop the "What is [_*Insert tweak or widget name here*_] in the screen capture 46 posts back????", and also as requested _*many *_times in the thread, a full description of what appears in my screen capture is listed below









All that, and it is nice when you see something in someone else's screen capture, that you might also like to add, It's simply a common courtesy to post what is in your screen shots..... share people, SHARE









*In the Screen Capture:*
Top left: Calendar Storage Widget
Top Center: Beautiful Widgets, Weather 4x1
Top Right: Moon Phase Widget
Left Side: Custom Folders and images using ADW Ex
Center: DigiClock Widget
Dock Bar: Using ADWlauncher EX
Soft Buttons: ICS Tablet Tweaked theme for ADW
Wallpaper: Photo I took in New York City ln April.


----------



## Perk27

I had to resize some of the pics to post them so some lost a outlet quality.


----------



## Perk27

More


----------



## Perk27

Last two.


----------



## Bug Splat

Finally got my TP the way I want it. Took forever making all the widgets for the nav bar at the top. Wish they would have a "Save settings" option in Min Text.

Thunderstorm animated wallpaper
Minimalistic Text for Top nav bar (not selectable, visual only)
Minimalistic Text for clock with imported font
Beautiful widgets for weather.


----------



## technosapien

kobra said:


> What's thebest wallpaper resolution?


For HP Touchpad it's 1536x1024.


----------



## quake101

fluxsmith said:


> What's that stock price widget? Thanks.


Huh? You quote the wrong person? *confused*


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Finally got a setup that I'm happy with.







(how to I make these appear as thumbnails??)








MIDDLE








RIGHT
Thought calling this Games or Gaming woulda been too nerdy (self conscious like that) ... BG is bad ace though








LEFT
Was hoping to find a good big grid type calender for this window. Having a problem with Pure Calender though.. Doesn't recongize this as being a tablet or something.
If any one has an alternative or solution, please let me know.


----------



## virjog

http://min.us/lsuyCY6FU406z


----------



## evoic

virjog said:


> http://min.us/lsuyCY6FU406z


You made your homescreen your app-drawer.
Interesting concept?


----------



## invalidbassist

mayajw said:


> Keeping it simple.
> 
> *Lunar theme


Your status bar/onscreen buttons = awesome - what theme is that?


----------



## invalidbassist

Anyone have an app drawer button with the onscreen buttons or in the status bar? I find that I constantly want one.


----------



## RainMan_JH

Here is mine. Still a work in progress but getting there.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## krackers

virjog said:


> http://min.us/lsuyCY6FU406z


How do you get it looking like that? What launcher, wallpaper, and icon theme are you using? How do you get you folders to look that way?


----------



## sandman

krackers said:


> How do you get it looking like that? What launcher, wallpaper, and icon theme are you using? How do you get you folders to look that way?


Looks like go launcher to me. That's what the folders in go launcher look like anyway.


----------



## rjl9

this is my home screen for now, sorry for the bad quality but this is the only way to get in all 5 without exceeding the size limit


----------



## virjog

evoic said:


> You made your homescreen your app-drawer.
> Interesting concept?


not necessarily...just put my most frequently used apps on the home screen.


----------



## delti90

Nothing special, just a bunch of widgets and such found in this thread.



Clock: Ice Cream Sandwich Clock
Weather: Palmary Weather
Processes: Elixer
Calendar: Pure Grid Calendar Widget
Theme: ICS Alpha
Stock Music Widget


----------



## funtoy

delti90 said:


> Nothing special, just a bunch of widgets and such found in this thread.


Would be nice to list the "widgets and such" you use.


----------



## delti90

funtoy said:


> Would be nice to list the "widgets and such" you use.


Clock: Ice Cream Sandwich Clock
Weather: Palmary Weather
Processes: Elixer
Calendar: Pure Grid Calendar Widget
Theme: ICS Alpha
Stock Music Widget


----------



## Joenathan

delti90 said:


> Nothing special, just a bunch of widgets and such found in this thread.
> 
> Clock: Ice Cream Sandwich Clock
> Weather: Palmary Weather
> Processes: Elixer
> Calendar: Pure Grid Calendar Widget
> Theme: ICS Alpha
> Stock Music Widget


Hmm, pretty sure I themed the music widget, try deleting it and re-adding it.


----------



## mooja

Joenathan said:


> Hmm, pretty sure I themed the music widget, try deleting it and re-adding it.


im using your theme too, and thats how mine looks too. i am using the music beta app though


----------



## Joenathan

mooja said:


> im using your theme too, and thats how mine looks too. i am using the music beta app though


My Google music beta widget looks like this


----------



## funtoy

delti90 said:


> Clock: Ice Cream Sandwich Clock
> Weather: Palmary Weather
> Processes: Elixer
> Calendar: Pure Grid Calendar Widget
> Theme: ICS Alpha
> Stock Music Widget


Are you using GO Launcher EX? How do you put so many shortcuts on the dock?
Thanks.


----------



## delti90

funtoy said:


> Are you using GO Launcher EX? How do you put so many shortcuts on the dock?
> Thanks.


ADW Launcher EX

Tried GO Launcher, I liked it, but it didn't play nicely with my status bar for some reason. Though, I'm having a slight issue with ADW. I can't put widgets against the top of the screen in portrait mode, as you can see.


----------



## funtoy

delti90 said:


> ADW Launcher EX
> 
> Tried GO Launcher, I liked it, but it didn't play nicely with my status bar for some reason. Though, I'm having a slight issue with ADW. I can't put widgets against the top of the screen in portrait mode, as you can see.


But ADW launcher Ex only allows up to 5 shorts on the dock, does this mean you eliminate the dock and those just "regular" shortcuts on the home screen?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox

funtoy said:


> But ADW launcher Ex only allows up to 5 shorts on the dock, does this mean you eliminate the dock and those just "regular" shortcuts on the home screen?


ADW/EX also has a 'Hidden Dockbar' that allows more shortcuts. My guess is he's turned off the ActionBar and is just using the Dockbar (confusing, I know)


----------



## delti90

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> ADW/EX also has a 'Hidden Dockbar' that allows more shortcuts. My guess is he's turned off the ActionBar and is just using the Dockbar (confusing, I know)


Yeah that is what I have done. I'm not sure how I came to finding that setting though, since this is my first time using android for more than a few minutes.


----------



## technosapien

delti90 said:


> Yeah that is what I have done. I'm not sure how I came to finding that setting though, since this is my first time using android for more than a few minutes.


Hi,
It's a down swipe (in portrait mode) on any icon on the 5-icon dock. the dock will hide and the hidden dockbar will appear. Down-swipe in the same area to swap back to the original dock. Took me a while to figure out how to get the dock back when I hid it by accident!


----------



## worm9111

I made this video today for a friend who wanted to know what my tablet can do. He was not sure if we wanted to install Alpha 2.1. He was concerned about the stability and performance of CM7 being in alpha release. He wanted to see what apps and games I had and how they performed, so I have included a couple in my video. I was hoping to convince him with this video.


----------



## anthvxne

worm9111 said:


> I made this video today for a friend who wanted to know what my tablet can do. He was not sure if we wanted to install Alpha 2.1. He was concerned about the stability and performance of CM7 being in alpha release. He wanted to see what apps and games I had and how they performed, so I have included a couple in my video. I was hoping to convince him with this video.


hi, nice video, what app are you using for your desktop screens (cube effect) ?

thanks


----------



## worm9111

anthvxne said:


> hi, nice video, what app are you using for your desktop screens (cube effect) ?
> 
> thanks


MultiPicture Live Wallpaper

https://market.android.com/details?id=org.tamanegi.wallpaper.multipicture&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy50YW1hbmVnaS53YWxscGFwZXIubXVsdGlwaWN0dXJlIl0.


----------



## funtoy

worm9111 said:


> I made this video today for a friend who wanted to know what my tablet can do. He was not sure if we wanted to install Alpha 2.1. He was concerned about the stability and performance of CM7 being in alpha release. He wanted to see what apps and games I had and how they performed, so I have included a couple in my video. I was hoping to convince him with this video.


What is the name of the game at 6 minute mark?


----------



## worm9111

It was YouTube video of Skyrim.


----------



## andylap

heres mine


----------



## rjs987

vmax711 said:


> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


What clock widget is that?


----------



## XeKToReX

Updated mine a while ago, May as well share, I quite like it!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

austinb324 said:


> Here is mine. I am using launcher pro. It still needs alot of work but it is ok for now. Also, everyone is talking about all the different launchers, I cant seem to find any launcher in existence that has the responsiveness that launcher pro provides. I am a performance junkie so I am sacrificing some beautiful features for the responsiveness of launcher pro.
> 
> Edit: ADW Launcher EX is where it is at!


Who are you on OCN?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## austinb324

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Who are you on OCN?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Same as on here, austinb324 ......I recognize you from the sucky hipsters thread! lol


----------



## thomas1097

XeKToReX said:


> Updated mine a while ago, May as well share, I quite like it!


Can you please tell me the tweaks you used to get yours like this? Thanks!


----------



## scott.743

thomas1097 said:


> Can you please tell me the tweaks you used to get yours like this? Thanks!


He's using SPD Shell with a Honeycomb theme for the Theme Chooser, (stock CM7 app).


----------



## thomas1097

scott.743 said:


> He's using SPD Shell with a Honeycomb theme for the Theme Chooser, (stock CM7 app).


What is SPD Shell and where do I get this awesomeness from???


----------



## bauerknight

thomas1097 said:


> What is SPD Shell and where do I get this awesomeness from???


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.spb.shell3d


----------



## thomas1097

bauerknight said:


> https://market.andro...com.spb.shell3d


cheeses & rice! $15 for an app!....and i purchased it too...


----------



## milski65

thomas1097 said:


> cheeses & rice! $15 for an app!....and i purchased it too...


Too funny. How does it look/work on the tp? That is a bit much for an app, but if it's fluid I may take the plunge.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas1097

milski65 said:


> Too funny. How does it look/work on the tp? That is a bit much for an app, but if it's fluid I may take the plunge.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


This launcher is AMAZING! WOW! I've never seen this before and with SO MANY CUSTOMIZATIONS! I only assume why people arent talking about this as much is because of the price tag but this thing is beautiful! It runs super smooth on TP and the 3D animations are near perfect. This is now my main permanent launcher. Thanks guys!


----------



## milski65

Couldn't see the real benefit buying this for my X, but after reading this I thought it might be ideal for the tp or other android pad. Thanks for the info. I'll pick it up later tonight.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas1097

milski65 said:


> Couldn't see the real benefit buying this for my X, but after reading this I thought it might be ideal for the tp or other android pad. Thanks for the info. I'll pick it up later tonight.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Theres a demo video on the market for this and the user has it on his phone. For some reason it's even better on a smartphone from the looks of the demo. VERY VERY smooth, I am actually surprised that it renders 3D animations on the TP so smoothly and fluidly. My only concern, which I will be monitoring and reporting back soon, is the actual percentage of battery this launcher uses.


----------



## comhack

CM Alpha 3
VTL Launcher
Asus Transformer Theme (ThemeChooser) by Joenathan
SetCPU widget
BobClock D3 widget
Mini Info widget


----------



## dhrandy

Nothing too crazy.



















Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhmclay

Everyone,

How are all of you getitng the widgets/apps so close to the edges? I am using ADW EX, in landscape mode, and when I try to put a widget, or app, close the edges, it doesn't work. It looks as if there is a column/row all the way around the perimeter that I can not place anything. I have increased columns and rows to 10 each.

Any ideas how I can get things close to the edges, like many of you?

Thanks!!!

EDIT: I have the dockbar at the bottom in landscape, not at the right side, if that makes any difference.

EDIT #2: Finally got through almost all the pages, going from last to first and found the option of "Expand Desktop".


----------



## rhmclay

OK. One other question, that I didn't see an answer to.

I am making a Hubs style set-up, but when I use Simple Text to set up the icon for my launcher action to jump to a specific screen, the icon is very small. The words are really kind of tiny. I see that many here have very large icons/words set up with their Hubs style, and they claim to be using Simple Text as well. How did you get the words so large.

When I increase the text size in simple text, I am limited in the number of letters. So for instance. If I make the text size like 50, then I can only get HOM for home, etc... And even at 50, that text isn't really that large in the icon.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Perk27

rhmclay said:


> OK. One other question, that I didn't see an answer to.
> 
> I am making a Hubs style set-up, but when I use Simple Text to set up the icon for my launcher action to jump to a specific screen, the icon is very small. The words are really kind of tiny. I see that many here have very large icons/words set up with their Hubs style, and they claim to be using Simple Text as well. How did you get the words so large.
> 
> When I increase the text size in simple text, I am limited in the number of letters. So for instance. If I make the text size like 50, then I can only get HOM for home, etc... And even at 50, that text isn't really that large in the icon.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Try minimalistic text, I have much better luck with it.


----------



## Perk27




----------



## ironman

Perk27 said:


> View attachment 11554


ok I have to ask now after seeing this alot and not figuring it out. Is that a different launcher? How do I setup different screens with categories.


----------



## Perk27

I use ADWex launcher with multi-picture wallpaper and minimalistic text to make the categories. If you want the categories to actually function you add a launcher action to the screen you want to navigate to, edit the icon to be blank then place the widget you made with minimalistic text beside your invisible icon and resize it on top of the invisible icon. It can be a little tricky but once you figure it out it takes no time to do.


----------



## rhmclay

Perk27 said:


> I use ADWex launcher with multi-picture wallpaper and minimalistic text to make the categories. If you want the categories to actually function you add a launcher action to the screen you want to navigate to, edit the icon to be blank then place the widget you made with minimalistic text beside your invisible icon and resize it on top of the invisible icon. It can be a little tricky but once you figure it out it takes no time to do.


Thanks RTR. I will try that.

One other question. When setting up the Hubs, where did you go for your wallpapers? I want to set up a different wallpaper for each hub, but having a hard time finding wallpapers that look good on the touchpad.


----------



## Perk27

Wallbase in the market has a pretty large selection of high quality wallpapers.


----------



## rhmclay

Perk27 said:


> Wallbase in the market has a pretty large selection of high quality wallpapers.


Thanks Perk27. I am sorry as well. I called you RTR, because that is what was directly above your picture - my fault.

Downloaded, and loving it.

Thanks again!!


----------



## andylap

finally got my statusbar updated to the way i like it


----------



## dspcap

Downloaded SPB shell and it's constantly force closing... ughhh anyone else?

Edit... company was great about giving me a refund. Other people with TP have reported no issues, so could just be on my end.


----------



## erick0423

Please can u make a instruction how did u do that lol I'm confuse

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## erick0423

@Perk27 can u please tell me how did u do ur homescreen like that..can u make instruction how u did thanks in advance

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas1097




----------



## Perk27

erick0423 said:


> @Perk27 can u please tell me how did u do ur homescreen like that..can u make instruction how u did thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


In the multi picture live wallpaper settings select which wallpapers you want to use with the corresponding screens, after you get that set up make sure you have your grid size set to10 by 10 and enable widget overlapping in the adw settings. What I did for the categories was I went ahead and I added a icon for each screen I was using by long pressing then picking launcher actions and selecting each screen, screen 1,screen 2 etc. Go ahead and place the icons where you want them on the screen. After all of that add a widget using minimalistic text, select static text and make sure you have your widget set to do nothing when pressed. Enter what you want the text to say and adjust you're size and whatever color you want it to be you may have to play with it a bit to get it to your liking. When you figure out your settings I would go ahead and name and save your settings for that particular category because you'll need it later. Add your widget to the screen and place it beside the screen action you added earlier that corresponds with the text widget you just made, long press your screen icon and choose edit, change the icon to be blank then long press your minimalistic text widget and resize it over your invisible icon. You can't just place the widget on top of the icon because it will just move the icon out of the way, you have to resize over it. Repeat the process for each category. You have to go through this process for each screen that's why saving your minimalistic preferences for each category is important, saves a good bit of time. It sounds like a lot of trouble but once you do a couple of screens you can actually fly through it pretty easily. I know I probably left something out and my directions are probably a little hard to follow, I had a LONG day at work! If you need anymore help or have any questions ill be glad to try and help.


----------



## matthindle

Here's my homescreen. Nice and simple - I've switched from LauncherPro to VTL, as I was getting a lot of FCs with LauncherPro...

Edit - I've messed about with it a bit, and made it look a lot nicer!


----------



## ncinerate

Been fiddling with hubs. Using ICS font (roboto) and assorted tweaking. Still looking for a cleaner-looking music widget.

A work in progress, but it does look nice - couple of screens:


----------



## madaroda

I love many of the homescreens shown in this forum. I'm trying to replicate a few of them, but I can't figure out one thing:

When I long-click on the desktop and select "Widgets", several widgets I purchased and installed do not appear (specifically: Palmary Weather Pro and Simi Clock), while others that I installed through the Market do show up. I'm using ADW Launcher Ex. How exactly do I put the Palmary Weather and Simi Clock widgets on my homescreen?

Thanks all.


----------



## gabrielloewen

I like it.


----------



## John1744

thomas1097 said:


> Been fiddling with hubs. Using ICS font (roboto) and assorted tweaking. Still looking for a cleaner-looking music widget.
> 
> A work in progress, but it does look nice - couple of screens:


Also wow, I've seen a few people using this style, what are you guys doing to get that Home Media Games Tools type of screen?


----------



## I Am Marino

gabrielloewen said:


> I like it.


That is by far the most beautiful screen I've seen.
Can you link me to the transformer skin for the soft buttons? I used to have it on my Nook Color  (Found it)
What's the launcher being used?


----------



## gabrielloewen

I Am Marino said:


> What's the launcher being used?


It's ADW Launcher EX with the hidden dockbar enabled and set to primary. I'm also using the icon density hack to force larger HDPI icons.


----------



## Razor512

http://i.imgur.com/9jMVZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/v10oK.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/KHvQg.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/2Hb3V.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Hke7V.jpg


----------



## thomas1097

John1744 said:


> What Facebook widget is that? It's great and I've seen lots of people using it. Thanks!
> 
> Also wow, I've seen a few people using this style, what are you guys doing to get that Home Media Games Tools type of screen?


Android pro widgets


----------



## ncinerate

John1744 said:


> Also wow, I've seen a few people using this style, what are you guys doing to get that Home Media Games Tools type of screen?


I'm using ADW ex, turning off doc bars, using larger new icons, multi-live wallpaper for the different wallpapers, then editing each screen with the nav buttons using minimalistic text.

It's a little time consuming to set up, but once done it really does look nice.


----------



## undroath2death

still working on some details....been gone a while messing with miui on tbolt, nice screens everyone.


----------



## stenhunter

Here is my home screens.
Running Alpha 3
ADW Launcher EX
Pulse
Rings Theme
and some other random things I found in this thread.
I may continue to move some things around.. and I want to make a new background today..


----------



## Lakerfanalways

stenhunter said:


> Here is my home screens.
> Running Alpha 3
> ADW Launcher EX
> Pulse
> Rings Theme
> and some other random things I found in this thread.
> I may continue to move some things around.. and I want to make a new background today..


This theme is GORGEOUS..with Pulse..how are you able to put it across like that, for me it only goes horizontal, not vertical..also I have NO idea how to use ADW launcher, when it loads its just a blank screen how are you getting it to look that nice


----------



## stenhunter

Lakerfanalways said:


> This theme is GORGEOUS..with Pulse..how are you able to put it across like that, for me it only goes horizontal, not vertical..also I have NO idea how to use ADW launcher, when it loads its just a blank screen how are you getting it to look that nice


Thanks for liking it!

For Pulse, those are 3 widgets stacked. They are the default "large" size. I've also set ADW to be 10 x 10 so you can pack more in there. Do you have ADW Launcher EX or the one that comes with Alpha 3? If you have the A3 copy you should be able to enter it via settings and just play with them to see what each option does. If you have EX you have to go to Menu, then More, then ADW Settings.. and start playing. = )

I may try the hidden docks next..


----------



## Lakerfanalways

stenhunter said:


> Thanks for liking it!
> 
> For Pulse, those are 3 widgets stacked. They are the default "large" size. I've also set ADW to be 10 x 10 so you can pack more in there. Do you have ADW Launcher EX or the one that comes with Alpha 3? If you have the A3 copy you should be able to enter it via settings and just play with them to see what each option does. If you have EX you have to go to Menu, then More, then ADW Settings.. and start playing. = )
> 
> I may try the hidden docks next..


Yeah I have ADW Launcher Ex but I am SO confused as to how to use it..maybe you can give me some tips..as for Pulse..when I do the larger size(Or even the small one) it goes horizontally instead of vertically like you have..when I go to edit(I am still getting used to android on this thing) and I move it around, I cant get out of edit, not sure what to do


----------



## thomas1097




----------



## ZeroExia

^ WOW, thats impressive!


----------



## Joenathan

Ice Cream Sandwich Tablet Tweaked 3.1a









I'm using GoLauncherEX for a launcher

Widgets:
Color Notes
Pulse News
Beautiful Weather Super Tablet


----------



## JKirk

Which weather widget is that?



beardedspoooon said:


> Mine.


----------



## milkytaste

gabrielloewen said:


> I like it.


Hey can you post your wallpaper and how do you get the reflections on your icons? It's awesome!


----------



## boffum




----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox

milkytaste said:


> Hey can you post your wallpaper and how do you get the reflections on your icons? It's awesome!


My guess is that it's VTL Launcher. It does reflections.


----------



## thomas1097

how do you guys get that circle app draw icon? please inform, thanks!


----------



## Lakerfanalways

How are you all making your widgets appear on the left side of the screen like that? For me, I dont know what Im doing wrong but every widget I do always ends up in the middle..and with pulse, it doesnt connect to each other


----------



## thomas1097

Lakerfanalways said:


> How are you all making your widgets appear on the left side of the screen like that? For me, I dont know what Im doing wrong but every widget I do always ends up in the middle..and with pulse, it doesnt connect to each other


If you are using ADW Launcher EX, like me, try setting your desktop rows and columns to 10x10 and disable the dock bar (expand desktop).

With Pulse, you might have to play around with the resizing of the widget. It's pretty simple. Place the widgets next to each other and then long press and edit and resize until you are satisfied with the layout and spacing.


----------



## Lakerfanalways

thomas1097 said:


> If you are using ADW Launcher EX, like me, try setting your desktop rows and columns to 10x10 and disable the dock bar (expand desktop).
> 
> With Pulse, you might have to play around with the resizing of the widget. It's pretty simple. Place the widgets next to each other and then long press and edit and resize until you are satisfied with the layout and spacing.


I am SO new to this, how do I disable the dock bar(Expand desktop) I Dont see it here on the adw launcher(That came with alpha 3) is that how I would make widgets stick to each other, for some reason when I put them together they just break apart and go into the middle..I also have elixir I think its called but I dont know how to make it vertical


----------



## thomas1097

Lakerfanalways said:


> I am SO new to this, how do I disable the dock bar(Expand desktop) I Dont see it here on the adw launcher(That came with alpha 3) is that how I would make widgets stick to each other, for some reason when I put them together they just break apart and go into the middle..I also have elixir I think its called but I dont know how to make it vertical


That setting is not in the stock ADW Launcher that installs with alpha3. You would have to upgrade to EX for those options.

Your problem is that you are not able to manually resize your widgets, which is why they do not "stick" to each other. ADW Launcher EX gives you the option to manually resize the widget to your preference. Unless you upgrade from the free version or find another launcher that will do this you will be limited to customizing your desktop and widgets.


----------



## Lakerfanalways

thomas1097 said:


> That setting is not in the stock ADW Launcher that installs with alpha3. You would have to upgrade to EX for those options.
> 
> Your problem is that you are not able to manually resize your widgets, which is why they do not "stick" to each other. ADW Launcher EX gives you the option to manually resize the widget to your preference. Unless you upgrade from the free version or find another launcher that will do this you will be limited to customizing your desktop and widgets.


The issue Im having is that I have a particular theme I want to use with adw launcher but when I get the adw launcher ex it doesnt let me change the theme to the way it is with the alpha 3 adw launcher
Also is there a way for me to expand the dock so that I can have more then 5 options on it


----------



## thomas1097

Lakerfanalways said:


> The issue Im having is that I have a particular theme I want to use with adw launcher but when I get the adw launcher ex it doesnt let me change the theme to the way it is with the alpha 3 adw launcher
> Also is there a way for me to expand the dock so that I can have more then 5 options on it


ADW and ADW ex are the exact same launchers except that ex has the full suite of options to customize. It is not that EX doesnt allow you to change your desktop the way you have it on stock ADW, it is more like you now have more options to choose from to customize your desktop. If you had a specific set up in ADW that you want to keep with EX then all you have to do is reconfigure your desktop over again. I know because I had the same issue. The thing is, when you switch launchers, your previous desktop settings will not save over to the new launcher, mainly because of different interfaces. This is with any launcher. However, when you revert back to your previous launcher from the new one, you will see that the settings are the same.

As for the theme, launch ADW EX and then apply the theme over it again.

Concerning the dock, as far as I know, unless it is a tweak from the market that allows you to have more than 5 options in there then you are only limited to 5 items in the dock. With EX you have the option of a hidden dock in which you can place many icons.

My suggestion to you would be to start fresh with ADW ex and create something even better than what you have now. Or just copy your set up from your previous desktop and apply it in EX. I doubt you will be disappointed. Play around with EX and you will understand what I mean. There are alot of options to choose from and once you get the hang of setting things up it will be a breeze for you.


----------



## SylvianDark

Nice looking home screens. Bit too difficult for me to customize it.


----------



## JKirk

I can't get Multipicture live wallpaper to show more than one wallpaper...I just get the same one on all home screens... Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Joenathan

JKirk said:


> I can't get Multipicture live wallpaper to show more than one wallpaper...I just get the same one on all home screens... Can anyone help with this?


Two main things you need to be sure of...

One is that you need to setup "individual screen" settings in the Multipicture config options

Two is that your launcher has scrolling wallpaper mode enabled


----------



## JKirk

Joenathan said:


> Two main things you need to be sure of...
> 
> One is that you need to setup "individual screen" settings in the Multipicture config options
> 
> Two is that your launcher has scrolling wallpaper mode enabled


WOW! That was so simple... I feel like a complete idiot... But it's working NOW!!! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## sdemmitt

dock bar is adw ex - honeycomb theme ( icons only)

theme manager & metamorph - ics tablet theme

d3 clock

wallpaper is from picspeed wallpapers app - space






category


----------



## Gnubug

Dont get into a uproar people. This is just one modified for a gift for a child ( should be noted child looked at android and attempted to use, hated it, threw it down and asked for my iPad to play with. This says volumes on usability of android and how it needs to grow.) Modified heavily to mimic and remove/hide tons of areas (settings, options, notifications and even removing from view many aspects and all icons from drawers except for games and applications. Moved all settings and access to these apps into a password protected widget so i can still get to everything when needed. Built Scripts and apps to handle 99% of android actions or prompts automatically in background without even being seen on screen. All in all, this has every function of Android and all marketplace apps, but runs as a complete iPad. Side by side with an iPad, unless you noted the bar on top, you would never guess it isnt an iPad. (well, we would all know...hehe) Tested with children and they love it and use it just like they would iPad. *also of note, put in the hands for 2 hours with a button masher/clicker 4 year old (he clicks and runs every option, menu or whatever can be clicked/switched/deleted and destroyed one android touchpad setup/install in minutes) and he couldn't damage or change or corrupt/delete anything.* This was miracle as this kid can destroy anything and has.
So there you have it, thought to just post and give a laugh to extreme way I had to recreate and move around android for the youngest public masses.

*Note fonts are last bit I am working on/creating. Not done yet to what I need, will look like folder type face when completed*


----------



## Storm

I personally like what you are doing there Gnubug!

Would love to hear more about the specifics of your theme so it can be emulated! Thanks!


----------



## Gnubug

Once completed and tested a millions times to ensure all bugs worked out, I will start a thread here with a complete setup /config. I may release this as a adw theme and addon apk's, but have to see what is lost when moving from from system user space to Normal user base for translation to a theme. Right now, it has been embedded and cooked pretty deep into system. Send me a message or add me as a friend to keep updated or keep an eye out for thread here.


----------



## getontarget

Gnubug said:


> Once completed and tested a millions times to ensure all bugs worked out, I will start a thread here with a complete setup /config. I may release this as a adw theme and addon apk's, but have to see what is lost when moving from from system user space to Normal user base for translation to a theme. Right now, it has been embedded and cooked pretty deep into system. Send me a message or add me as a friend to keep updated or keep an eye out for thread here.


If you truly wanted to mimic an ipad you could try espier launcher. Has identical ios multitasking and folders. However the icons aren't tablet modified. Your icons seem well formatted.


----------



## Gnubug

getontarget said:


> If you truly wanted to mimic an ipad you could try espier launcher. Has identical ios multitasking and folders. However the icons aren't tablet modified. Your icons seem well formatted.


-Thanks for responding, at first I looked at all launchers, themes, etc..None did what I wanted so they went out the window and I just said screw it, time to bust out the coding and tear into things and see if I could rip and change everything I could to smack, beat into submission and violate the Android OS in inhuman ways. I mean hell It's a $99 tablet that I could reload if i screwed the kernel up. (Which I might add I had too 4 times after I gorked the OS too deeply) So don't think this as a theme or a launcher, since it isn't. Think of it as an experiment in pain and frustration, for the sake of making a kid very happy. I would do it all over again.


----------



## gabrielloewen

milkytaste said:


> Hey can you post your wallpaper and how do you get the reflections on your icons? It's awesome!


I'm using ADW Launcher EX. The reflections are from the hidden dock







You can get the wallpaper on the market, it's a live wallpaper called "Vortex Galaxy"

Good luck!


----------



## milski65

Gnubug said:


> -Thanks for responding, at first I looked at all launchers, themes, etc..None did what I wanted so they went out the window and I just said screw it, time to bust out the coding and tear into things and see if I could rip and change everything I could to smack, beat into submission and violate the Android OS in inhuman ways. I mean hell It's a $99 tablet that I could reload if i screwed the kernel up. (Which I might add I had too 4 times after I gorked the OS too deeply) So don't think this as a theme or a launcher, since it isn't. Think of it as an experiment in pain and frustration, for the sake of making a kid very happy. I would do it all over again.


Fu

Funny you say that. Both my daughters always grab an ios (ipad, iphone, ect) Have no idea why. They don't touch either of my X's either. I'm slowly breaking my older one down and getting her to learn android. Younger one is turning into a little hacker with ios products. If I could just convert her as well.


----------



## Gnubug

milski65 said:


> Fu
> 
> Funny you say that. Both my daughters always grab an ios (ipad, iphone, ect) Have no idea why. They don't touch either of my X's either. I'm slowly breaking my older one down and getting her to learn android. Younger one is turning into a little hacker with ios products. If I could just convert her as well.


Hey now, What I do to get a FU?!?!
As stated I created this tablet and setup for a kid and lets face the brutal truth, android wont cut it for a kid who wants to pick it up and just use it, Kids automatically understand that they do not like conflict from birth and when prompts, notifications, menus popups, and settings just pop up or accidentally come up with even a brush of a button it raises the red flags in a kids mind and they do not want to use it. It's physiological with kids, hence the reason for doing what I am doing. I am removing that "physiological" bad feelings they get and replacing it with something simple to use and easy for them to just pick up and go.
It is very interesting that I have 5 Touchpads and even when I lay out 3 touchpads, they pick up the androids, attempt to use it, put it down and grab the one I have hacked to hell like posted and start using it.
The 2 other kids do the same thing, put them down and get in fights wanting to use my hacked up Touchpad which is strange due to the fact that they have never used an iPad/iPhone or iPod Touch. It just feels natural to them.
I am not bagging on android in any way, and am certainly not trying to make any android/ios wars. I use both and simply use what works for what I need at any given time. Hell, anybody who says android is the best or ios is best and refuses to use the other is a world class idiot. No need to be offended. Hell, people hack android like features, styles,themes, etc on iPads and iPhones. I am just doing the same on my android.


----------



## milski65

Gnubug said:


> Hey now, What I do to get a FU?!?!
> As stated I created this tablet and setup for a kid and lets face the brutal truth, android wont cut it for a kid who wants to pick it up and just use it, Kids automatically understand that they do not like conflict from birth and when prompts, notifications, menus popups, and settings just pop up or accidentally come up with even a brush of a button it raises the red flags in a kids mind and they do not want to use it. It's physiological with kids, hence the reason for doing what I am doing. I am removing that "physiological" bad feelings they get and replacing it with something simple to use and easy for them to just pick up and go.
> It is very interesting that I have 5 Touchpads and even when I lay out 3 touchpads, they pick up the androids, attempt to use it, put it down and grab the one I have hacked to hell like posted and start using it.
> The 2 other kids do the same thing, put them down and get in fights wanting to use my hacked up Touchpad which is strange due to the fact that they have never used an iPad/iPhone or iPod Touch. It just feels natural to them.
> I am not bagging on android in any way, and am certainly not trying to make any android/ios wars. I use both and simply use what works for what I need at any given time. Hell, anybody who says android is the best or ios is best and refuses to use the other is a world class idiot. No need to be offended. Hell, people hack android like features, styles,themes, etc on iPads and iPhones. I am just doing the same on my android.


Hey Gnubug. Holy crap, am I sorry. On the road, coming back from older daughter's bday. Saw your response. Didn't understand first line till I dragged to top of post and saw the fu line. No malice at all. Must have hit return on keyboard without realizing it. That was beginning of my quote. Fu for funny. funny. Again, my bad. I am sorry for that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SylvianDark

How do I hide the android status bar?


----------



## Salvation27

Hey all,

Recently upgraded to Alpha 3, and loving it.

One quick question, even though it's probably asked/ stated somewhere else......

I have a picture with a resolution of 1024x768.

What program or settings in ADWLauncher can I use so that this image is fully shown on ONE screen? As of right now, it just lets me "swipe" through the whole picture (using every page/ break)

Thanks for the assistance....

want ONE image in ONE screen, not spread across 5.........I have this image and it's cropping the image when I set as wallpaper... Yet, I wanna see the whole image. What's the best way to accomplish this?


----------



## joshoid

son said:


> Homescreen:
> View attachment 4224
> 
> 
> Media:
> View attachment 4226


What are you using as a dock? Does that link you to other pages with related apps on them? Please share!

Thanks!


----------



## crump84

Keeping it simple










Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


----------



## bluediablito

quick questions.
- how can i make my icon bigger (what app)
- how can i change the spacing of the icon?
- were do i find icons for a bigger look?


----------



## crump84

bluediablito said:


> quick questions.
> - how can i make my icon bigger (what app)
> - how can i change the spacing of the icon?
> - were do i find icons for a bigger look?


You can use desktop visualizer to make icon larger
Spacing for icons all depends on the launcher. I use launcher pro and it allows you to set the number of rows and columns.
Check this section at XDA http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=527 there's a lot of nice "lager" icons. Also check deviant art.


----------



## joshoid

Thanks to other for tips and ideas. This is my work in process

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## eburgess4

My first shot at Hubs.

Apps:
ADWLauncher EX (Can also use LauncherPro Plus instead)
MultiPicture Live Wallpaper (for separate wallpaper per screen)
Minimalistic Text (for menus on left and blank black boxes under some items like clock and App Drawer icon)
BobClockD3 (Big clock top left corner)
Launch-X Pro (Scrollable app launcer bottom right)


----------



## Salvation27

eburgess4 said:


> My first shot at Hubs.
> 
> Apps:
> ADWLauncher EX (Can also use LauncherPro Plus instead)
> MultiPicture Live Wallpaper (for separate wallpaper per screen)
> Minimalistic Text (for menus on left and blank black boxes under some items like clock and App Drawer icon)
> BobClockD3 (Big clock top left corner)
> Launch-X Pro (Scrollable app launcer bottom right)
> 
> View attachment 12102
> View attachment 12103
> View attachment 12104
> View attachment 12105
> View attachment 12106


what weather widget is that in the bottom right corner?


----------



## eburgess4

Salvation27 said:


> what weather widget is that in the bottom right corner?


I assume you mean bottom left?

That is Minimalistic Text, you can display all sorts of info, like the battery stats in the top right also.


----------



## Salvation27

crump84 said:


> You can use desktop visualizer to make icon larger
> Spacing for icons all depends on the launcher. I use launcher pro and it allows you to set the number of rows and columns.
> Check this section at XDA http://forum.xda-dev...splay.php?f=527 there's a lot of nice "lager" icons. Also check deviant art.


Is there an easier way to apply new ICON packs?


----------



## joshoid

eburgess4 said:


> My first shot at Hubs. Apps: ADWLauncher EX (Can also use LauncherPro Plus instead) MultiPicture Live Wallpaper (for separate wallpaper per screen) Minimalistic Text (for menus on left and blank black boxes under some items like clock and App Drawer icon) BobClockD3 (Big clock top left corner) Launch-X Pro (Scrollable app launcer bottom right)
> View attachment 12102
> View attachment 12103
> View attachment 12104
> View attachment 12105
> View attachment 12106


Nice work!


----------



## Salvation27

eburgess4 said:


> My first shot at Hubs.
> 
> Apps:
> ADWLauncher EX (Can also use LauncherPro Plus instead)
> MultiPicture Live Wallpaper (for separate wallpaper per screen)
> Minimalistic Text (for menus on left and blank black boxes under some items like clock and App Drawer icon)
> BobClockD3 (Big clock top left corner)
> Launch-X Pro (Scrollable app launcer bottom right)
> 
> View attachment 12102
> View attachment 12103
> View attachment 12104
> View attachment 12105
> View attachment 12106


Probably the best looking TP, in my honest opinion.... very clean and organized. Any chance you can give us the full breakdown on how you used everything, and made such a masterpiece 
I'm sure most of us would be very appreciative and hopefully we can do it as well.


----------



## Samtheman

I had a play with honeycomb theme...... looks more upto date.. i think


----------



## eburgess4

For those that are interested (Salvation27, and maybe others), I will attempt to breakdown each of the apps I used to make my hubs screens.

I decided it would be best to create a downloadable pdf instead of a long post. See attached pdf.

The doc currently includes directions for ADWLauncher EX and Minimalistic Text Widgets.


----------



## Joenathan

I created an Ice Cream Sandwich theme for GoWidgets, it can be downloaded on the Market
https://market.android.com/details?id=theme.gowidget.joenathan.icecreamsandwich


----------



## vide infra




----------



## comhack




----------



## dragonfly1113

i know its very plain but i dont like too much going on at once, props to androidcentral for the wallpaper.


http://imgur.com/5HOtz


----------



## oodasbobooo

comhack said:


>


@comhack ... dude where did you get that sick wallpaper??


----------



## comhack

I thought I got it from here but I could not find a link so I uploaded it http://i.imgur.com/g0YPb.jpg


----------



## _ThaNerd_




----------



## xadidas4lifex

DragonBallZ.
Enough said.

Hit up www.matrimonyclothing.com for some icy gear!!! use code: CC0891 for a 10% discount. Get with it.


----------



## thomas1097

xadidas4lifex said:


> DragonBallZ.
> Enough said.
> 
> Hit up www.matrimonyclothing.com for some icy gear!!! use code: CC0891 for a 10% discount. Get with it.


Dragonball Z! AWESOMENESS!!!


----------



## a_gert

eburgess4 said:


> My first shot at Hubs.
> 
> Apps:
> ADWLauncher EX (Can also use LauncherPro Plus instead)
> MultiPicture Live Wallpaper (for separate wallpaper per screen)
> Minimalistic Text (for menus on left and blank black boxes under some items like clock and App Drawer icon)
> BobClockD3 (Big clock top left corner)
> Launch-X Pro (Scrollable app launcer bottom right)


How are you getting the Minimalistic Text widgets flush against the left of the screen on ADW EX? I'm starting to think it might be easier for me to just add some of these widget elements directly to the wallpapers themselves.


----------



## eburgess4

a_gert said:


> How are you getting the Minimalistic Text widgets flush against the left of the screen on ADW EX? I'm starting to think it might be easier for me to just add some of these widget elements directly to the wallpapers themselves.


I created all of my screens on ADWLauncher EX version 1.3.3.1. I purposely didn't upgrade to the latest version (1.3.3.56) because I heard there were issues. I ended up getting a second Touchpad during the eBay sale and tried out 1.3.3.56. The newest version is HORRIBLE. After several issues, one of which is not being able to get the get the minimalistic text widgets flush on the left, I decided to find and install version 1.3.3.1. I will continue to use that version until they "fix" some of the "enhancements"!


----------



## Sebz4n

gabrielloewen said:


> I like it.


I really want this wallpaper, where to get it? And What theme?


----------



## Droidzombie

Wallpaper: Digital Hive (Live Wallpaper) Works Great! and Looks amazing. Panels pules and move slowly.
Battery / Time & Weather / Toggles: Beautiful Widgets


----------



## sdemmitt

Updated my weather page
Tried to get a similar look and feel as the asus weather widget

Beweather widget w/ do not display location checked
Minimalistic Text for location, wind, date and time

That blue button is any.Do
It's a To Do list manager


----------



## musicmonster

Honeybread Tablet Tweaked from xda-developers (much, much better than Honeycomb 3D-SB, in my opinion) with BobClockD3, Button Savior, MinimalisticText and LauncherPro Plus. Think I'm about to load up TransformerBread... Much thanks to everyone in this thread!


----------



## musicmonster

sdemmitt said:


> Updated my weather page
> Tried to get a similar look and feel as the asus weather widget
> 
> Beweather widget w/ do not display location checked
> Minimalistic Text for location, wind, date and time
> 
> That blue button is any.Do
> It's a To Do list manager


Quick question, if I may -- how'd you get that Mac-style app dock? I really like that!


----------



## Salvation27

musicmonster said:


> Quick question, if I may -- how'd you get that Mac-style app dock? I really like that!


If I'm not mistaken, I'm pretty sure he's using Desktop Visualizer. You can download it, then set up larger icons.... Make sure in ADW setting that you "expand desktop" so there's no 5 button tray to begin with
Also using a better launch than stock CM7.... so probably ADW EX or the other main one that most discuss on these forums.


----------



## Salvation27

Sorry, was lazy before, I found it...... did you use a program to apply it as wallpaper? Or just regular wallpaper settings? Please explain


----------



## sdemmitt

musicmonster said:


> Quick question, if I may -- how'd you get that Mac-style app dock? I really like that!


 ADWLauncher EX version 1.3.3.1

The newer version on the market doesn't work correctly in landscape mode for the touchpad


----------



## NULLB

musicmonster said:


> Updated my weather page
> Tried to get a similar look and feel as the asus weather widget
> 
> Beweather widget w/ do not display location checked
> Minimalistic Text for location, wind, date and time
> 
> That blue button is any.Do
> It's a To Do list manager


Nice, where did you get those wallpapers?


----------



## sdemmitt

NULLB said:


> Nice, where did you get those wallpapers?


wallpaper is from picspeed wallpapers app - space category


----------



## musicmonster

NULLB said:


> I keep seeing that wallpaper, what is it


Seems to be pretty common! It's Vortex Gallery live wallpaper.


----------



## musicmonster

sdemmitt said:


> ADWLauncher EX version 1.3.3.1
> 
> The newer version on the market doesn't work correctly in landscape mode for the touchpad


I can't seem to adjust the settings any way to make my dock look like that (I can't get rid of the black dock bar, for one thing)... Do you have a suggestion?


----------



## sdemmitt

go into settings, themes and under the drop down for hidden dock, click none


----------



## musicmonster

sdemmitt said:


> go into settings, themes and under the drop down for hidden dock, click none


Much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## C5Longhorn

skill1414 said:


>


Does anyone know how I can get the widgets for the bookmark, and settings? I've downloaded and installed the theme but don't have a clue how to get these widgets or something similar.

Any assistance would be much appreciated.

Rick


----------



## JustinTime

I'm not sure about the widget you're talking but generally you get the widgets by pressing the home screen and selecting 'widgets'.


----------



## C5Longhorn

Thanks for the reply. I tried that but there was not one available for bookmarks. I ended up downloading Androi Pro Widgets, but would still welcome all input to create a theme similar to what is pictured.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## JustinTime

I thought you already had downloaded them and can't find them on your TP. My Bad.

Did you already check the market? You'll have to download them there.


----------



## C5Longhorn

NP, I appreciate your responses. I was wondering what widgets were being used. I re-read several of the pages and it looks like the widgets are from Launcher Pro.

That leads to a couple of other question: where can one get app icons Luke used in the home screen picture?


----------



## johnjackson22259

crump84 said:


> keeping my homescreen clean.. for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL, just realized my date is wrong
> 
> Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


 Could you please tell us what your using? name or theme and gadgets.. thanks


----------



## Salvation27

sdemmitt said:


> I created all of my screens on ADWLauncher EX version 1.3.3.1. I purposely didn't upgrade to the latest version (1.3.3.56) because I heard there were issues. I ended up getting a second Touchpad during the eBay sale and tried out 1.3.3.56. The newest version is HORRIBLE. After several issues, one of which is not being able to get the get the minimalistic text widgets flush on the left, I decided to find and install version 1.3.3.1. I will continue to use that version until they "fix" some of the "enhancements"!


Have you guys had any problems with the top part of the screen and putting widgets there? I have ADWEX 1.3.3.1 and have it set to 10x10 (rows/columns) however it will only let me have a widget like a few inches from the top of the screen..... In regular ADW (that comes with cyanogen) it'll let me put widgets across the top???


----------



## sdemmitt

yeah, I have the same problem with widgets at the edge of the screen


----------



## philsener

who knows how to get that "screen indicator" on top from user "son" in post #5? like "system social home media info" would love to have it like that


----------



## NYkrinDC




----------



## eburgess4

Salvation27 said:


> Have you guys had any problems with the top part of the screen and putting widgets there? I have ADWEX 1.3.3.1 and have it set to 10x10 (rows/columns) however it will only let me have a widget like a few inches from the top of the screen..... In regular ADW (that comes with cyanogen) it'll let me put widgets across the top???


Double check all of the settings for ADW Launcher EX in my pdf on page 66. Do you have "Show desktop indicator" unchecked in the Screen Preferences?


----------



## pknyo

I`m using ADW EX for now until a ICS launcher port is available, or I break down and buy SPB Mobile Shell.​Anyways, does anybody have a link for the ICS style notification bar buttons? My google skills have failed me.​


----------



## yeahman45

My new setup









*Start screen* (win8 style







)









*Gaming screen*
*







*

*More games screen*









*MISC Screen LoL*









*Music Screen (My fav)*









*Office Screen*









*App drawer*









*Alternate home screen*









Using go launcher, multiscreen, desktop visualizer


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1

Left side









Home Page









Right side


----------



## cf125

*Gaming screen*
*







*

what app did you use to get that style of icons


----------



## yeahman45

u mean the softkeys? i am using xron rom and it is using ics icons. i am also using ics theme for go launcher.


----------



## avatar77

yeahman45 said:


> u mean the softkeys? i am using xron rom and it is using ics icons. i am also using ics theme for go launcher.


I think he meant the Windows 8 style icons. I'd like to know too!


----------



## Zzed

Here's one for the holidays.


----------



## yeahman45

avatar77 said:


> I think he meant the Windows 8 style icons. I'd like to know too!


i used this guide : 



 and i created some tiles by myself

can't seem to remove spacing in go launcher.. if anyone knows how to do it..let me know plz thx


----------



## sinanju

LauncherPro FB, Twitter, and Calendar widgets. ICS Theme. ICS Clock. Beautiful Widgets Weather with serenity.Blue skin and battery with L-egacy Battery skin (which is cyan when fully charged).


----------



## Gforce083

Been working on my layout when time permits for the last few weeks. I think I'm close but there's on thing I can't yet figure out. I see many of you have your dock on the bottom on the screen even in landscape view...instead of over on the right side of the screen. Can anyone share with me how you do that? I would prefer my dock to be at the bottom of the screen in landscape.

Currently I'm using the original ADW Launcher that comes with CM7 and using a ICS theme (for status bar).


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Is there a way to get shortcuts to a specific screen in a non-adw launcher? Specifically, I want to create a hub-style layout like several people in this forum. Right now, in order to get the effect I want, I can use ADW EX and use the launcher actions menu to set shortcuts to specific homescreens. However, when CM9 is available, I'll want to use a launcher that has all the features of ICS, including widgets in the app drawer. So I don't wanna be stuck using ADW to achieve that effect. I'm hoping someone here has a suggestion about how to set up that kind of a shortcut without using ADW.


----------



## yafu_fulla

Looks like CM9 is around the corner, so I'll probably have to change my current homescreen. For whatever it's worth, I'll miss it :-/



















ROM: XRON/CM7 vB2.9 - Many thanks, CyanogenMod team and Leoisright! We owe you so much!
Theme: Ice Cream Sandwich [tablet] Alpha 2.3 by Joenathan - Many thanks, Joe!
Icons: Minimalist

Screen 1
Luminosity/Music controls/screen-off buttons: Widgetsoid
Clock: DIGI Clock

Screen 2
Widgets: Scrollable News

Many thanks to all devs and to the community, your tutos and board messages helped me a lot, Android and all that root thing was something really new to me.


----------



## 5thconcept

Okay some nice looking snaps on here - but I have a totaly stupid question - How do you take a screenshot ? someone help me - I found it yesterday but i cant remember where or how

Help a noob out please

Thanks in advance


----------



## sav

Just push the power button for some sec.


----------



## 5thconcept

lol that easy - Thank you so much ! I was looking everywhere "making life harder for myself"


----------



## austinb324

Tasty treat


----------



## Kev13Dd

I wish the clock numbers didn't look so low-res...


----------



## austinb324

Changed the title to CM9.


----------



## Rescuer

wallpaper http://img638.images...4360/161801.jpg
density 120

others that i like to use:


----------



## Zzed

In CM9: how do I screenshot? No power menu for Screenshot. I've tried Vol Down + Power <<< all that gets me is the volume slider. I'm not a CM noob, just a CM9 noob







.


----------



## UnladenSwallow

Zzed said:


> In CM9: how do I screenshot? No power menu for Screenshot. I've tried Vol Down + Power <<< all that gets me is the volume slider. I'm not a CM noob, just a CM9 noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's how you do it, press them simultaneously and hold briefly.


----------



## austinb324

Rescuer said:


> In CM9: how do I screenshot? No power menu for Screenshot. I've tried Vol Down + Power <<< all that gets me is the volume slider. I'm not a CM noob, just a CM9 noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You almost had it then. Just make sure you press them at exactly the same time.


----------



## worm9111

How do you sent wallpapaer in CM9. When I long press the front page and pick gallery, and then select an image, it crops it and the quality looks to be degraded. In CM7 I used the HP touchpad wallpaper app to set the wallpaper to retain true dimensions and quality.


----------



## keebs

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## austinb324

worm9111 said:


> How do you sent wallpapaer in CM9. When I long press the front page and pick gallery, and then select an image, it crops it and the quality looks to be degraded. In CM7 I used the HP touchpad wallpaper app to set the wallpaper to retain true dimensions and quality.


Be sure that when you see the screen where it is cropping the wallpaper you are planning on using, that you drag the corner of the "cropper" outward to make the cropped area larger. Did that make any sense? lol


----------



## worm9111

austinb324 said:


> Be sure that when you see the screen where it is cropping the wallpaper you are planning on using, that you drag the corner of the "cropper" outward to make the cropped area larger. Did that make any sense? lol


I stretched it to the max but I will not get all of the wallpaper, thus it still crops the image and quality get worse than the original.


----------



## austinb324

worm9111 said:


> I stretched it to the max but I will not get all of the wallpaper, thus it still crops the image and quality get worse than the original.


Ohh, yea I know what you are talking about. I found that some wallpapers just dont work well. Atleast it shows you what part of the image will show in portrait and what part will show in landscape. Maybe someone will know better than me but I really dont know what else you can do...


----------



## xhaxol

This is my cm9 touchpad

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## xhaxol

On browser search for 1280 x 800 wallpaper then save it to ur touchpad and the wallpapers look pretty good.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## deathknellx

Cool, shots, will post here soon!!!!


----------



## Synical_99

yeahman45 said:


> My new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Start screen* (win8 style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaming screen*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *More games screen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MISC Screen LoL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Music Screen (My fav)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Office Screen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *App drawer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alternate home screen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using go launcher, multiscreen, desktop visualizer


Nice setup. How long did it take you? Love your gaming and music screens.


----------



## 3LitttleDroids

yeahman45 said:


> My new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alternate home screen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using go launcher, multiscreen, desktop visualizer


What Power Control widget are you using?


----------



## excalibar001

Guys, how can you stretch the desktop to the corner of the screen in ICS? I know how to do it in ADW Launcher but now I am using Trebuchet and my icons seem weird all cluttered in center of the screen. Also, is there a way in the new launcher for setting different wallpapers on different desktops? Thanks


----------



## TenderloinShadow

I loved having things hub-style on CM7. I'm trying to figure out some way to do it on CM9. When I do I'll post screenshots


----------



## IceyYou

Here's mine  
Clean and simple

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Toly

Heres mine. Love my cm9 TP.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## xhaxol

I am using nova launcher . Looks stock pics but has a lot of customization.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ears1991

xhaxol said:


> On browser search for 1280 x 800 wallpaper then save it to ur touchpad and the wallpapers look pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


The wallpaper file created by the device on ICS is 1451x1024 so ideally you want something higher res than that for maximum quality


----------



## worm9111

ears1991 said:


> The wallpaper file created by the device on ICS is 1451x1024 so ideally you want something higher res than that for maximum quality


Found my answer. If I use the built in set wallpaper it crops my pictures when I select gallery. When it crops my pictures the quality goes down. What I had to use was Wallpaper Wizardrii, https://market.andro...aXphcmRyaWkiXQ. This applies my wallpaper without having to crop and the quality is same as original.


----------



## slightsanity

I just need to find a good minimalist power control widget

Edit:


here's one i think looks pretty clean, widgetsoid with the theme tweaked to no background. The bottom bars and partitions can be turned off if you desire as well, I'm not sure if i want to keep it this way or not but I'll decide eventually









variation on the power control:


----------



## austinb324

slightsanity said:


> I just need to find a good minimalist power control widget


Let me know when you do.


----------



## sifounak

slightsanity said:


> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's one i think looks pretty clean, widgetsoid with the theme tweaked to no background. The bottom bars and partitions can be turned off if you desire as well, I'm not sure if i want to keep it this way or not but I'll decide eventually


You named the control widget, but can you name all the other widgets? I'm particularly interested in the clock widget, but they all look nice and clean.

Thanks!


----------



## slightsanity

sifounak said:


> You named the control widget, but can you name all the other widgets? I'm particularly interested in the clock widget, but they all look nice and clean.
> 
> Thanks!


clock is called TypoClock
weather is ASUS weather widget
battery charge / temp is Clarus Widgets


----------



## sifounak

slightsanity said:


> clock is called TypoClock
> weather is ASUS weather widget
> battery charge / temp is Clarus Widgets


Awesome, thanks!

Edit: Strange, TypoClock won't show the AM/PM symbol (even when I uncheck the 24 hour option). How'd you get that working?


----------



## slightsanity

sifounak said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> Edit: Strange, TypoClock won't show the AM/PM symbol (even when I uncheck the 24 hour option). How'd you get that working?


The only options I had were

12 hour clock
Drop shadow
Swap month/day
Align top left

and I have all of them checked.

Install the one attached at the bottom of this thread if you haven't already.


----------



## andylap

Heres mine


----------



## Jotokun

Here's my current setup. Not so keen on the dead space between those upper widgets, but otherwise I like it.
DPI is 132.


----------



## Kitsunisan

I've actually been looking for that Asus weather widget, could you link where you got it?


----------



## slightsanity

Asus Weather Widget

Weather_signed.apk is the one you want.


----------



## Kitsunisan

Thanks, works great.


----------



## heavenly

Attaching mine.. All credits goes to the person who posted a similar format in CM7 way back in this thread.

Home Screen








Media Screen








Social Media Screen








Weather Screen


----------



## rjl9

heres my simple homescreen


----------



## milski65

rjl9 said:


> heres my simple homescreen


How do you get the asus widget to fit all those rows?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rjl9

milski65 said:


> How do you get the asus widget to fit all those rows?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


what do you mean fit all those rows? what rows are you talking about specifically?


----------



## milski65

rjl9 said:


> what do you mean fit all those rows? what rows are you talking about specifically?


What do you have your screen setting at (rows and columns)? I can't get the widget to show properly (height and width) with other apps on the same page.


----------



## Toly

heres another one.. Asus weather, hd widgets. And cpu master

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## IceyYou

Revamped mine. . Anyone know where I can get more windows 8tiles??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using RootzWiki


----------



## rjl9

milski65 said:


> What do you have your screen setting at (rows and columns)? I can't get the widget to show properly (height and width) with other apps on the same page.


I have them set at what ever the default for the cm9 touchpad is.... i didnt change any settings when i flashed it. I did go into setting -->trebechut setting and clicked resize any widget and from there i moved the asus widget around allowing me to resize it after i place it back down.


----------



## beardedspoooon

Pretty clean, hard to get away from layouts that make more sense on my phone.


----------



## jungle

yeahman45 said:


> My new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Start screen* (win8 style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaming screen*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *More games screen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MISC Screen LoL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Music Screen (My fav)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Office Screen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *App drawer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alternate home screen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using go launcher, multiscreen, desktop visualizer


Love this. Love this.. I will love to get this setting on my tablet. Can you please share the images along with wallpaper?


----------



## IrishCream

Might be a dumb question but how do you have different wallpapers by screen?¿?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gsizzle84

IrishCream said:


> Might be a dumb question but how do you have different wallpapers by screen?¿?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Check out Multi Live wallpaper from the market.


----------



## s_spiff

How did you guys get the whole windows 8 icons?


----------



## Infinite Jest

heavenly said:


> Attaching mine.. All credits goes to the person who posted a similar format in CM7 way back in this thread.
> 
> Home Screen
> View attachment 15181


Which launcher is this?


----------

